# Stephanie/Bellas/AJ/Paige



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

When you watch the YouTube clip back, keep your eyes on the two of them, genius.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> When you watch the YouTube clip back, keep your eyes on the two of them, genius.


Their pops were huge. I cant believe the Bellas got boring chants and boos. If the WWE gives the title to a Bella than fpalm.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

How was it genius if they buried the segment? It means they're fucking stupid...That segment was shit, what a cluster fuck.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

Even they know the Bellas shouldn't be overshadowing their feud. Another reason why I believe they're the future of the division!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*

Please god


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*

Why, so Stephanie could crush her like the little twerp she is?

No.

This *** is leaving WWE soon, move on.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

Yup the crowd reacted more for AJ and Paige than the Bellas how embarrassing.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

Nah the whole thing was just a disaster. It reminded me of a 5th grade schoolplay nobody knew what the fuck they were doing.

I wasn't really buying into the idea of AJ phoning it in but I may be starting to agree with that OP, she is better than this. Unless the rest of the roster is so bad she just gets flustered out there trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



islesfan13 said:


> Their pops were huge. I cant believe the Bellas got boring chants and boos. If the WWE gives the title to a Bella than fpalm.


AJ's pop was big, not Paige's. Paige got a little pop that turned into complete silence.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

just replay your DVR, when Nikki was talking, aj wasn't paying attention at all. I think the rumors of heat between AJ/Nikki is real backtage.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.

It's the only explanation...

That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

Good, I hope they did. Segment shows what shit the Bella Twins are. Fans chant boring at them, they have to write AJ into the segment, because she IS more popular, regardless of what the anti-AJ marks try to tell you, and than on top of that they tease an AJ/Steph thing. All this happening mind you in what is supposed to be a Bella Twin segment.

Bella Twins cannot even carry their own fucking feud or segment without the assistance of Stephanie and now seemingly AJ.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Steelix007 said:


> AJ's pop was big, not Paige's. Paige got a little pop that turned into complete silence.


must have watched a different segment. Paiges pop was not little.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

that whole segment was a train wreck. AJ was the saving grace, but it was just all over the place. Writing is at an all time low.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


:maury

Oh man.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


your trying too hard


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Yeah, there is heat there imo.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

Nice of Nikki to try and bury AJ and Paige with that school girl comment or whatever she said when she told them to shut up. Obviously that was ad-libbed. Delusional fucking bitch.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

I thought they were playing their character, but the whole segment sucked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Oakue said:


> Good, I hope they did. Segment shows what shit the Bella Twins are. Fans chant boring at them, they have to write AJ into the segment, because she IS more popular, regardless of what the anti-AJ marks try to tell you, and than on top of that they tease an AJ/Steph thing. All this happening mind you in what is supposed to be a Bella Twin segment.
> 
> Bella Twins cannot even carry their own fucking feud or segment without the assistance of Stephanie and now seemingly AJ.


*I'll have to catch this on youtube. Sounds great. I figured they'd do another shitty AJ fangirl segment. I couldn't bear to watch anymore.*


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

The contrast between Paige/AJ and Brie/Nikki is just ridiculous, especially considering the fans do not seem to be responding well to the Bellas' storyline right now. But yes, Paige and AJ were the best part of the segment and completely shifted the focus from the Bellas to them, which I doubt was the intention.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

*AJ vs. Nikki is breast for business :hunter

Been saying it for the longest.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Tommy-V said:


> I thought they were playing their character, but the whole segment sucked.


whose comparing to AJ? I clearly compared to the Bellas and Steph


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Oakue said:


> Good, I hope they did. Segment shows what shit the Bella Twins are. Fans chant boring at them, they have to write AJ into the segment, because she IS more popular, regardless of what the anti-AJ marks try to tell you, and than on top of that they tease an AJ/Steph thing. All this happening mind you in what is supposed to be a Bella Twin segment.


Crowd popped huge when AJ came out, too. Fans were glad the unsurprisingly horrendous segment was about to be saved. Wasn't really saved tho, not enough AJ speaking. 

Should have just been AJ and Steph. Those two fucking killed it last year, and really were the only ones in that ring that are interesting to listen to on the mic.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

If I had to guess I'd say it's more on Nikki's end than AJ. I doubt AJ could give two shits about Nikki Bella.

As far as Nikki goes, well, the truth hurts, and AJ said the truth on national television last year in that promo. And Nikki while screaming like a deranged banshee the entire time, couldn't take it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I'll have to catch this on youtube. Sounds great. I figured they'd do another shitty AJ fangirl segment. I couldn't bear to watch anymore.*


Vince Russo needs to get his job back. The writing of this entire raw was awful.


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

@ *Naked Mideon* Nikki actually likes and wants to work with paige, she said it in an interview.. AJ not so much. Just looked like her character talking there, nothing else.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

If they do have heat you can't really go off that segment, I think the point was for AJ/Paige to be indifferent to what the Bellas were doing.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*

They have been teasing it for a couple years now


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Crona said:


> The contrast between Paige/AJ and Brie/Nikki is just ridiculous, especially considering the fans do not seem to be responding well to the Bellas' storyline right now. But yes, Paige and AJ were the best part of the segment and completely shifted the focus from the Bellas to them, which I doubt was the intention.


Crowd were chanting boring through the Bellas thing, out came Paige/AJ crowd woke up, Nikki is working with Paige obvious, no way will she work with AJ.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*

Good God I hope so.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

it is disgusting how the bellas who are not even over and got a boring chant get 10 minute segments every week while paige/aj are reduced to skipping ,chocolates and hugs

when the fans like aj/paige feud


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*

Probably not right now, Wrestlemania time I'd imagine.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

trending worldwide Paige and AJ and not The Bellas. Did WWE intend for this?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

You can tell both AJ and Paige had this "what the fuck are we doing here" body language but watching Paige behind Nikki was hilarious.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

They didn't bury anything. They just came off as bitter cause they weren't getting the spotlight the Bellas were. But then again what do you except from Mrs. Philip Brooks. :jordan4


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that part with their 'WTF are we doing here' face expressions*



tommo010 said:


> You can tell both AJ and Paige had this "what the fuck are we doing here" body language


EXACTLY.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

The Bella Twins and the WWE overestimate and overate the size of the Bella Twin fanbase in my opinion. I do not think it is as large as they think. Total Divas gets good enough ratings to stay on the air and make WWE money, but it is no where near the top rated show currently or all time on the E Network. They honestly are not the top of the top like they think they are.

And a segment like this where they get boring chants, and AJ and Paige are written into the segment for some reason...show it.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that part with their 'WTF are we doing here' facial expressio*

I unfortunately called the Bellas getting involved in the divas title at NoC weeks ago. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1382314-wwe-about-ruin-paige-again.html

People kept saying Paige would be fine because she's a 2x champ at 22 years old. You do realize that ending her 2nd title reign ( within 6 months) after 1 month at the next PPV will destroy her career. She will not be seen for awhile after she loses at NoC. She's been getting better pops every week and this will kill all the momentum. 2 title reigns within 6 months and now there's no way we'll see her in any major angles for at least a year because they wasted her 2nd reign just to transition to Nikki after one month.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

If they fought I could honestly see it turning into a shoot. I could see one of them tagging the other for real, and then the other responding with the same.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*

The whole segment was a bunch of brick-a-brack!!!

The Bellas got boring chants and paige and aj blew the roof off.
Wwe looks like they are trying to shove square pegs into round holes
on this one.

Very discombobulating.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*



Pillman's Pencil said:


> Probably not right now, Wrestlemania time I'd imagine.


Would be my guess, now we know Steph has improved(not tons, but some none the less) in the ring, I'd like to see it. But she's not doing a b-rate PPV. It will be WM if anything.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that part with their 'WTF are we doing here' facial expressio*



Naked Mideon said:


> I unfortunately called the Bellas getting involved in the divas title at NoC weeks ago. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1382314-wwe-about-ruin-paige-again.html
> 
> People kept saying Paige would be fine because she's a 2x champ at 22 years old. You do realize that ending her 2nd title reign ( within 6 months) after 1 month at the next PPV will destroy her career. She will not be seen for awhile after she loses at NoC. She's been getting better pops every week and this will kill all the momentum. 2 title reigns within 6 months and now there's no way we'll see her in any major angles for at least a year because they wasted her 2nd reign just to transition to Nikki after one month.


Paige could just let the three of them go at it, and then roll up Nikki Bella for the win, Nikki then takes all her anger out on Brie leading to a one on one match between the two.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ vs. Nikki is breast for business :hunter
> 
> Been saying it for the longest.*


When you watch this segment you will realize you're not getting your dream feud, Paige is transitioning the title onto Nikki so the Bella's can feud over the title for next few months. If anything AJ is moving onto a feud with Steph.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



The Regent Alien. said:


> The whole segment was a bunch of brick-a-brack!!!
> 
> The Bellas got boring chants and paige and aj blew the roof off.
> Wwe looks like they are trying to shove square pegs into round holes
> ...


They didn't blow the roof off anything. The whole segment sucked.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why, so Stephanie could crush her like the little twerp she is?
> 
> No.
> 
> This *** is leaving WWE soon, move on.


The gig and gimmick you crafted out for yourself on this site is up man. Some of it was decent when you first started, but now you're bordering on making a fool of yourself.

Unless of course you're now going for the jilted lover gimmick, seeing that your dream spouse picked AJ Lee over you. Is that it?


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



islesfan13 said:


> must have watched a different segment. Paiges pop was not little.


Wasn't big either. You make it sound like she had a similar pop to AJ to which wasn't the case.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



NonCentz said:


> They didn't blow the roof off anything. The whole segment sucked.


Yeah the segment made no sense but both AJ and Paige got decent pops when they came out unlike the Bellas who got nothing.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Steelix007 said:


> Wasn't big either. You make it sound like she had a similar pop to AJ to which wasn't the case.


She had the second best crowd reaction out of the 4.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



NonCentz said:


> They didn't blow the roof off anything. The whole segment sucked.


Their point was that why should WWE try to shove the Bella feud down our throats when some of us don't even wanna see it?


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Naked Mideon said:


> She had the second best crowd reaction out of the 4.


I know, but it wasn't big. Big was the reaction AJ got.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Are they setting up a AJ vs Steph Feud?*










Da Queen VS Boss Lady :mark:


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*



Naked Mideon said:


> She had the second best crowd reaction out of the 4.


No she didn't, you realize there's a noise in Paige's theme that sounds like pops but it's just a roaring effect. You also obviously didn't hear the pop Brie got when she pushed Nikki.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



>


*YES!!! THIS IS THE AJ WE NEED BACK! Loved the segment. AJ's mic work was great and so was Nikki's.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



tommo010 said:


> When you watch this segment you will realize you're not getting your dream feud, Paige is transitioning the title onto Nikki so the Bella's can feud over the title for next few months. If anything AJ is moving onto a feud with Steph.


*I'm ok with either option. AJ vs. Nikki or AJ vs. Steph both make for epic feuds. Legit heat is the best heat. Brie and Nikki aren't feuding for months. Nikki is burying Brie and getting her off television.*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Divas week-by-week being the worst thing on the show again.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



The Reigns Train said:


> *YES!!! THIS IS THE AJ WE NEED BACK! Loved the segment. AJ's mic work was great and so was Nikki's.*


you missed the best bit aige


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Aj never pays attention to anyone once she isn't the one talking and you're not talking to her directly 

she sort of spazes out and no sells


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



tommo010 said:


> you missed the best bit aige


*You mean Paige's underwhelming plea for attention?

"LOOK AT ME I'M THE DIVAS CHAMPION!"

No thanks.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



The Reigns Train said:


> *You mean Paige's underwhelming plea for attention?
> 
> "LOOK AT ME I'M THE DIVAS CHAMPION!"
> 
> No thanks.*


I think hes referring to the beginning boring chants when Nikki cut her promo. Most of that segment was edited.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *I'm ok with either option. AJ vs. Nikki or AJ vs. Steph both make for epic feuds. Legit heat is the best heat. Brie and Nikki aren't feuding for months. Nikki is burying Brie and getting her off television.*


Brie will win the title from Nikki whether she deserves it or not at some point in the feud, Brie will have her moment and win the title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



tommo010 said:


> Brie will win the title from Nikki whether she deserves it or not at some point in the feud, Brie will have her moment and win the title.


*No, she won't.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



The Reigns Train said:


> *You mean Paige's underwhelming plea for attention?
> 
> "LOOK AT ME I'M THE DIVAS CHAMPION!"
> 
> No thanks.*





islesfan13 said:


> I think hes referring to the beginning boring chants when Nikki cut her promo. Most of that segment was edited.


I'm referring to the Steph and AJ stare down when Steph demanded AJ hand over the Diva's title.


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *No, she won't.*


The payoff is Brie eventually getting revenge, this crap could last a while. She will win the title from her sister,


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Wondering if Trips/Stepch snuck AJ/Paige into to show up the Bellas intentionally and have the two basically burying them with simple body language and goofiness. The Bellas came out of that segment looking worse than they already were and Paige/AJ come off as the real women wrestlers that don't have time for the divas.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *No, she won't.*


We've been over this crap before wrestling is all the story telling and whether we as fans like it or not Brie eventually getting her revenge and winning the title from Nikki will be that pay off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



rpags71 said:


> The payoff is Brie eventually getting revenge, this crap could last a while. She will win the title from her sister,


*
Brie does not have an entertaining bone in her body.  The fact that they won't let her talk anymore should tell you they have no intention on making her champion. She's awful at everything except wrestling. Nikki is a much better choice.*


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

it is possible for Brie to get her revenge without actually getting her hands on the divas title


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Kabraxal said:


> Wondering if Trips/Stepch snuck AJ/Paige into to show up the Bellas intentionally and have the two basically burying them with simple body language and goofiness. The Bellas came out of that segment looking worse than they already were and Paige/AJ come off as the real women wrestlers that don't have time for the divas.


i wouldn't doubt it. AJ and paige are the two best women wrestlers on the roster. (notice i said wrestlers, cause they are unlike the bellas) and paige is hunter's baby from nxt.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Coyotex said:


> it is possible for Brie to get her revenge without actually getting her hands on the divas title


Not if Nikki walks out of NoC with the title, it will be the only option left for Brie's pay off in the feud.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

The Bellas segment was good until AJ's stupid ass came out there. Things picked up with Paige, though.


----------



## TheShieldofJustice (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



AJFanBoy89 said:


> just replay your DVR, when Nikki was talking, aj wasn't paying attention at all. I think the rumors of heat between AJ/Nikki is real backtage.


They're women.. None of them like eachother. -_-


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*






Nikki's soul still burns slow.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I think I'll be okay with a Bella title reign/feud if it means I get an AJ/Stephanie feud. Hopefully with a match at Mania next year.

Also, DAT POP FOR :aj2


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Brie does not have an entertaining bone in her body. The fact that they won't let her talk anymore should tell you they have no intention on making her champion. She's awful at everything except wrestling. Nikki is a much better choice.*


I get what ur saying but when it comes to the divas, wwe really does anything they damn well please. The visual of Nikki being put in the yes lock by brie, with steph and Bryan ringside, is something that doesn't sound too far fetched, and very likely, either at wm or at a big ppv.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

*Why are people assuming the babyface is automatically getting revenge? The entire roster isn't Cena. Dean Ambrose spent 2 months getting his head kicked in just to be written off TV with his head kicked in. Brie is going to end up the same way.*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

AJ basically became CM Punk during that segment. "Oh you're going to take me out of the title picture boss? Let me just get in your face and yell at you because I don't give a fuck."


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Fuck AJ


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The One Man Gang said:


> Nikki's soul still burns slow.


:HA


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

divas standings wins and lost ratio after this past raw.

1 @RealPaigeWWE 27-7-1
2 @NatbyNature 19-17-0
3 @NaomiWWE 18-8-1
4 @WWECameron 17-13-1
5 @WWEAJLee 17-14-0


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

The wwe are loading this pizza with way to many toppings.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Why bury a segment you're apart of?

Aj and paige acted unprofessionally.

I hope HHH didn't tell paige and aj to do what they did.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Red said:


> Fuck AJ



Where do I sign up? :AJ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



AJFanBoy89 said:


> i wouldn't doubt it. AJ and paige are the two best women wrestlers on the roster. (notice i said wrestlers, cause they are unlike the bellas) and paige is hunter's baby from nxt.


Paige is hunters baby!! Why cant that alone make paige a prime candidate 
for a position in the authority!!!!?

U never know???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Why bury a segment you're apart of?
> 
> Aj and paige acted unprofessionally.
> 
> I hope HHH didn't tell paige and aj to do what they did.


Steph barely kept from cracking up in the ring on several occasions over the weeks... the Bellas just suck and I think HHH and Steph know the crowd only want to see the Bellas leave and have nothing to do with the business at this point. This seems to be a sneaky way to get Brie out of the AUthority angle and AJ some time away from Paige to feud with Stepch (I hope) and finally put the nail in the Bellas as anything but divas to be on a crappy reality TV show. 

I just don't get how they can be such terrible actresses that everything sounds stilted no matter what it is.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



A-C-P said:


> Where do I sign up? :AJ
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Kabraxal said:


> Steph barely kept from cracking up in the ring on several occasions over the weeks... the Bellas just suck and I think HHH and Steph know the crowd only want to see the Bellas leave and have nothing to do with the business at this point. This seems to be a sneaky way to get Brie out of the AUthority angle and AJ some time away from Paige to feud with Stepch (I hope) and finally put the nail in the Bellas as anything but divas to be on a crappy reality TV show.
> 
> I just don't get how they can be such terrible actresses that everything sounds stilted no matter what it is.


Nikki is next to get the title. I don't think it will be at NOC though. It is the perfect time to advertise Total divas, which once again is priority #1.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

They've been feuding for a couple of months, with numerous PPV matches, and they were stuck being background characters for a promo between the Bellas. I wouldn't say they acted unprofessional. It's unprofessional to have two women out there pretending to be actresses, when they very clearly aren't up to the task. Steph's carrying this feud 100%. I would much rather see Steph get involved with AJ/Paige, though.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

AJ and Paige both saved that segment. The Bellas acting is terrible. I don't mind a fued between the two, just keep their segments and mic work down to a minimum. 

I also think Nikki will be winning the Divas Title at Night Of Champions, possibly in a Fatal Four Way match involving Brie, Paige, and AJ, and the Nikki/Brie fued will be over the Divas Title. AJ then goes on to start a fued with Steph, leading to a match between the two at Wrestlemania 31 eventually. AJ will finish her fued with Paige in the meantime, possibly blaming her for losing at Night Of Champions. 

That's what I think will happen.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Why would AJ and Stephanie feud though? Is Stephanie a wrestler now?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Why would Steph try and bury an angle involving a diva she just wrestled in her first match in like 10 years? :ti

High levels of delusional verbal diarrhea seems to be a common trait in Bella Twins haters.



Jmacz said:


> AJ basically became CM Punk during that segment. "Oh you're going to take me out of the title picture boss? Let me just get in your face and yell at you because I don't give a fuck."


Agree:










Miserable fucks deserve each other.

Funny how people shit on the Bellas for yelling at a promo AJ did last year yet Paige/AJ get a pass.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *AJ vs. Nikki is breast for business :hunter
> 
> Been saying it for the longest.*


Partial Breast for Business... Now Steph and Nikki that's would be split down the middle (mostly on Steph's part) Breast for Business.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



That Red said:


> Fuck AJ



I would, yes.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Good. The Bellas are fucking terrible. It's obvious that creative, for some unknown reason, is more into this feud than the fans are based on the reactions. "Boring" 30 seconds in? No one wants any of it except the Total Diva fangirls.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Brie does not have an entertaining bone in her body. The fact that they won't let her talk anymore should tell you they have no intention on making her champion. She's awful at everything except wrestling. Nikki is a much better choice.*


:bryan6 Unless he has rehab that night


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

They definitely don't seem close.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Summer Rae said:


> Why would Steph try and bury an angle involving a diva she just wrestled in her first match in like 10 years? :ti
> 
> High levels of delusional verbal diarrhea seems to be a common trait in Bella Twins haters.
> 
> ...


Except facial expressiona and body language don't... you know... drown out words? Oops, sorry, wrecking your gimmick again with facts. Gotta stop doing that. Can't wait for another Bella loser gif in my rep :dance


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


:bow


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

In non shocking news, AJ was the best part of the segment. Steph and Paige were good too.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Kabraxal said:


> Except facial expressiona and body language don't... you know... drown out words? Oops, sorry, wrecking your gimmick again with facts. Gotta stop doing that. Can't wait for another Bella loser gif in my rep :dance


Uh yeah, you can't drown out something if you're not making more noise than what else is being said. It's not like loud Bryan chants or something during someone's promo. 

Wouldn't get those gifs if you didn't say dumb things. unk2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Aj and paige should of looked at each other and said
hey before we continue our feud. Lets get these bitches out of the picture.

And paige and aj serve a beating on bellaimbos!!!

Watching the bellas is like watching really bad dinner theater.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Summer Rae said:


> Uh yeah, you can't drown out something if you're not making more noise than what else is being said. It's not like loud Bryan chants or something during someone's promo.
> 
> Wouldn't get those gifs if you didn't say dumb things. unk2


You mean like the Bellas screeching to try and dereail AJ's promo last year? Oops... darn it, there I go spouting fac.. I mean something stupid again. Gotta stop making your gimmick look foolish.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

As much as i joke at aj expense. Thats a bizarre for of affection from me.
Even i feel aj lee deserves better than this. And not just paige.

Both of these 2 hardworking young woman were busting their asses in their feud.
And now out of the blue the bellatwits worm their way in.
And try to take their glory.

Hey flatboard and milk stack..GET OUT!!!

I think aj and paige should form a duo called the bimbo-killers!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Nikki was looking bad tonight tho mmmm


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Don't know why people are crying the segment was pretty damn good 

I liked how they were all involved in it


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

AJ and Stephanie back & fourth was good too


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Im going to say it. I dont want Paige to get lost in all of this.
This girl was born/breed and raised to hold that title. And nothing else.

Paige is a thoroughbred. The most pure wrestler of the four. 
Unlike aj lee [Who i like]and the bellas [Who i dont like] are half-breeds. 

Paige does not want to be a queen. She would rather stay as a KNIGHT!!!!
Paige does not want to be a total diva. She wants to be the ANTI DIVA!!!!

Keep the belt on paige. Putting the belt on any of the others would be
a championship suicide mission. Putting it on nikki/Or Brie when all they get is dead air and static 
and aj lee who we are not sure of weather shes staying or going [Shes not a sure thing].

Keep it on whos gaining momentum. Somebody thats got some traction going.
And not on a bunch of still lifes.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

It seems to me that the point of these segments is to get as much heat on Nikki as possible. The crowd already loves AJ, is warming up to Paige and supports Brie because she's Mrs. GOATface Killah. Paige is a heel, but she's going to get cheered eventually because she'll eventually become too entertaining. Nikki is just detestable in every single way, which is why they're eventually going to give her the title next. UGH

P.S. It just seems like Stephanie and AJ need to have a blow-off match at Mania. They've crossed paths and teased it too many times. Steph has also never had a good match and I'm positive AJ would get it out of her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I just think this whole thing is disjointed as hell.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Steph had the best facial expressions lol. Fatal 4-way hype :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

I don't think AJ doesn't like Nikki, if only for the fact that I don't think AJ gives a shit about her one way or another.
:aj3


----------



## Jambowiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

AJ gets a slight cheer and her fan base cream themselves fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Paige rampaiges a triple stack!!!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Man the Bellas got buried tonight, Boring chants to boot. Marking for AJ/Steph tho....


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Would you be happy? Would you be pissed? Do you think it's a good idea Nikki have the belt to promote Total Divas? Do you feel Paige should hold the belt longer? Do you want Paige to lose but to someone other than Nikki?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

She won't, the match will end in a DQ via interference from AJ and Brie, leading to seperate matches at HIAC.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I would smile and be very happy


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

*waits for that idiot with the CM PUNK avatar to come make a dumbass comment about how bad AJ is*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

To be honest I'm not even convinced that it will be at NoC, they never mentioned when. It could be on Raw for all we know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

The only thing I want is for the Bellas to get less air time. I don't care if it involves that useless title or not.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Rage impotently. Like nearly everyone else does on this site.


----------



## Justdawg08 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Roll my eyes. Feel bad for Paige for the WWE not trusting her enough. Think Nikki Bella is only receiving all this T.V. time and push because she is sucking off Cena.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

meh


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

As said in another thread.

Triple H's wife.
Daniel Bryans wife.
John Cena's girlfriend.
CM Punks wife.

Paige should of just asked when she came out 'Who have I got to fuck to get a chance round this place, please?' (no matter the sexual preference)


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

AJ vs Stephanie feud would be interesting

They already have the history, both are great mic workers and they even showed excellent chemistry in their segment

A match between them wouldn't be that bad IMO. Steph CARRIED Brie Bella in a pretty long match by divas standards. Also Stephanie is treated as a powerhouse (and works like one) in the divas division while AJ is the smallest. People liked these intricacies

The story is there too. An anti-authority AJ (much like her husband) against the Authority's rep for the divas sounds good. Punk and HHH has feuded too



Bellas segments were horrible


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Jambowiggy said:


> AJ gets a slight cheer and her fan base cream themselves fpalm


yeah that's her fan base for you. fpalm


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Jambowiggy said:


> AJ gets a slight cheer and her fan base cream themselves fpalm


The fans don't even chant her name they still chant CM Punk when she's out there.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

The IWC is so biased... Nikki and Brie get a good reaction in LA, nobody mentions it. They get shat on in Des Moines and "nobody wants to see the Bellas"

Steph didn't get a reaction either, who's gonna be the brave soul to say "nobody wants to see Steph"?

Who's gonna acknowledge that those shitty ass growing up Bella promos might've turned the crowd off before they came to the ring, they turned me off and Im a fan of Nikki


WWE might be overestimating people's interest in the Bellas but it's not like AJ and Paige have been meeting expectations either and they're supposed to be significantly more talented than the Bellas


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

The Bellas fucking suck. nobody wants to see their feud, their promos, and their matches from the beginning.

what's WWE doing with them? why wasting time with these talentless trashes?


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The IWC is so biased... Nikki and Brie get a good reaction in LA, nobody mentions it. They get shat on in Des Moines and "nobody wants to see the Bellas"
> 
> Steph didn't get a reaction either, who's gonna be the brave soul to say "nobody wants to see Steph"?
> 
> ...


What expectations are they supposed to meet given the fact that WWE has not given that feud the proper attention? There feud has been booked poorly and yet they still managed to get the crowd into their matches on PPV.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Jambowiggy said:


> AJ gets a slight cheer and her fan base cream themselves fpalm


Exactly. 

Slight reactions and their fanbases act like they were walking out to a Stone Cold return pop. :ti


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

What a shitty fucking segment.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

There needs to be more of a middle ground here, christ. Paige and AJ didn't blow the roof off, and people weren't totally turned off from the Bellas either. Paige got a good pop which was good, but wasn't massive. Brie and Nikki also got good reactions, but got booed too. It's not as simple as what most of you here proclaim. I felt like Paige was completely lost in this, as she by far looked the worst. Got no offense, said about three things. Her reactions were awesome though.

Very worried she's going to fade off into obscurity after likely losing at NoC if it's a four-way.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



ShadowKiller said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Slight reactions and their fanbases act like they were walking out to a Stone Cold return pop. :ti


Would rather have these AJ fans cream their pants when AJ gets a small pop than these Bella/Eva Marie marks saying they're great. At least the AJ fans latched onto someone with some talent, Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

This thread is all sorts of embarrassing. First things first, the fans started chanting boring BEFORE Nikki even started to speak. It's plain as day that they weren't going to give her a chance and it all went downhill from there. Then AJ comes out to a decent pop that has somehow made her marks get a boner over and then Paige for a decent segment that the fans weren't having any of. 

If AJ and Paige are set to work with the Bellas and potentially lose to them then it really isn't in their best interest to stand there smirking like unprofessional retards when the other 2 are trying to cut a promo. I'll never understand that. For all the crying about Cena no selling his opponents, here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK. I'm sure if it was Nikki and Brie standing there like that during an AJ/Paige promo everybody would be singing a different tune. I'm no Bella fan but shit like that is so immature and it's ultimately going to look worse for AJ or Paige when the chicks they were laughing at end up beating them for the title. Whatever. 

I like that the Divas are getting more shine lately and Stephanie being involved instantly elevates anything they're doing but it's going to take time. I understand not everybody likes the Bella twins but it's kind of irritating how some people are so against them that they aren't even willing to give them a chance. Here we had the champion, one of the best divas in recent times, and 2 others who are riding a big wave of momentum right now standing in the ring with Stephanie McMahon of all people and all anybody is talking about is pops, unprofessional behaviour and boring chants. 

If you want to know why the Divas division will never get over you need look no further than this thread. It won't get over because some folks are determined not to let it get over. And then you'll complain some more. Carry on.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Nikki beating paige for the title is something I think of during nightmares..

That hot piece of shit crappy wrestler has to beat Paige after this pile of crap.. Fuck no.. Cena wins at NOC and Nikki beats Paige.. I'm betting on myself that I will stop watching :/


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Starbuck said:


> This thread is all sorts of embarrassing. First things first, the fans started chanting boring BEFORE Nikki even started to speak. It's plain as day that they weren't going to give her a chance and it all went downhill from there. Then AJ comes out to a decent pop that has somehow made her marks get a boner over and then Paige for a decent segment that the fans weren't having any of.
> 
> If AJ and Paige are set to work with the Bellas and potentially lose to them then it really isn't in their best interest to stand there smirking like unprofessional retards when the other 2 are trying to cut a promo. I'll never understand that. For all the crying about Cena no selling his opponents, here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK. I'm sure if it was Nikki and Brie standing there like that during an AJ/Paige promo everybody would be singing a different tune. I'm no Bella fan but shit like that is so immature and it's ultimately going to look worse for AJ or Paige when the chicks they were laughing at end up beating them for the title. Whatever.
> 
> ...


I disagree. These embarrassing videos from last nights RAW are why the divas division gets crapped on and isn't taken seriously. Paige and AJ smirking in the background during the awful Bella segment was just them letting the fans know they know how shit this all is and they are being forced to be apart of it.











Maybe if WWE focused on the Paige/AJ feud as much as they did with the Bellas then the division wouldn't be seen as the joke it is now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I didn't mind the segment but yea if the Bellas get anywhere near that title then fuck this company.

I dunno about others but I couldn't help but feel certain hate or dislike between AJ and Steph during it, surely there would be some harsh feelings there.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

am i the only person who thinks aj sucks on the mic? i guess the quality of mic work is that bad among the divas. she tries to copy cm punk's tone of voice, and over acts everything. the segment was a joke


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I think Bellas did good...It was no need for Steph to be there or the other two...I was so glad when Brie pushed Nikki


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Dilan Omer said:


> Nikki beating paige for the title is something I think of during nightmares..
> 
> That hot piece of shit crappy wrestler has to beat Paige after this pile of crap.. Fuck no.. Cena wins at NOC and Nikki beats Paige.. *I'm betting on myself that I will stop watching* :/


Sure you will...:westbrook5


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I think the segment was fine.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Starbuck said:


> here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK.


The Bellas already no sold AJ and whined about her pipebomb promo last year though to be fair. There is a reason people dislike the Bellas and it's mostly due to alleged politicking backstage.

I agree with the rest of your post though, I think the Bellas suck hard as well tbh but I'm still gonna give this angle or angles a chance as it gives the Divas division a lot of attention. I just hope the right women are elevated from these feuds i.e. Paige and AJ because they actually have talent.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Paige is not the type to disrespect anyone. Her smirks were either told by upper authority to be part of the segment or they were done because the Bellas are politicking backstage and Paige is tired of it. Who knows how the divas re treated backstage by the Bellas. Paige is a rookie and their have been plenty of rumors that some divas backstage treat the rookies like crap.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I bet hhh/vince would've forgotten by now that it even happend.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Dilan Omer said:


> Nikki beating paige for the title is something I think of during nightmares..
> 
> That hot piece of shit crappy wrestler has to beat Paige after this pile of crap.. Fuck no.. Cena wins at NOC and Nikki beats Paige.. I'm betting on myself that I will stop watching:/





























:cena2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

I laughed when AJ and Steph were facing off and a guy in the back shouted "Kiss her!!".


----------



## rpags71 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is not the type to disrespect anyone. Her smirks were either told by upper authority to be part of the segment or they were done because the Bellas are politicking backstage and Paige is tired of it. Who knows how the divas re treated backstage by the Bellas. Paige is a rookie and their have been plenty of rumors that some divas backstage treat the rookies like crap.


Paige seems to be well liked by many of the divas. And one of the Bellas, I can't remember which one, said in a interview that they liked and wanted to work with paige. So I think theres some mutual respect there.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Starbuck said:


> This thread is all sorts of embarrassing. First things first, the fans started chanting boring BEFORE Nikki even started to speak. It's plain as day that they weren't going to give her a chance and it all went downhill from there. Then AJ comes out to a decent pop that has somehow made her marks get a boner over and then Paige for a decent segment that the fans weren't having any of.
> 
> If AJ and Paige are set to work with the Bellas and potentially lose to them then it really isn't in their best interest to stand there smirking like unprofessional retards when the other 2 are trying to cut a promo. I'll never understand that. For all the crying about Cena no selling his opponents, here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK. I'm sure if it was Nikki and Brie standing there like that during an AJ/Paige promo everybody would be singing a different tune. I'm no Bella fan but shit like that is so immature and it's ultimately going to look worse for AJ or Paige when the chicks they were laughing at end up beating them for the title. Whatever.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we definitely shit on that segment because we don't want the Divas division to get over, certainly not because it was horrendous.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Frozager said:


> Yeah, we definitely shit on that segment because we don't want the Divas division to get over, certainly not because it was horrendous.


Too true. This is WWE's attitude always. If something doesn't get over they want it to then it's the fans fault. Never theirs right? They're in same stupid fucking Vince "you'll like what I'll tell you to like" mentality. It doesn't fucking work in 2014.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



shackles said:


> Too true. This is WWE's attitude always. If something doesn't get over they want it to then it's the fans fault. Never theirs right? They're in same stupid fucking Vince "you'll like what I'll tell you to like" mentality. It doesn't fucking work in 2014.


watch out hhh may shoot on you and your friend mark next week:hhh2


----------



## MattSlams (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*

Hey everyone, 

I got a few friends who work backstage in the company and they told me that Hunter isn't a fan of the bella twins at all so if anyone is worried about ether bella going over ether Paige or AJ, it won't happen. I have heard Vince is very fond of Nikki and Brie though so never say never. AJ and Stephanie could feud around survivor series but thats only because there are talks about AJ taking another break. (probably because she wants to spend more time with Philip Brooks). They already setting the stone in motion for Paige to feud with one of the bella twins but you can bet on that Paige will go over them. I was told that Hunter wants to keep the title on Paige for the rest of 2014.

For those who are talking about AJ and Paige facial expression during the bellas segment. I would believe Paige was selling it and mocking Nikki. AJ could have cared less.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Stephanie/AJ/Bellas/Paige*

There's a lot of sexual tension between AJ and Steph.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/AJ/Bellas/Paige*

Bella twin feud is second best thing after The Miz


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



MattSlams said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got a few friends who work backstage in the company and they told me that Hunter isn't a fan of the bella twins at all so if anyone is worried about ether bella going over ether Paige or AJ, it won't happen. I have heard Vince is very fond of Nikki and Brie though so never say never. AJ and Stephanie could feud around survivor series but thats only because there are talks about AJ taking another break. (probably because she wants to spend more time with Philip Brooks). They already setting the stone in motion for Paige to feud with one of the bella twins but you can bet on that Paige will go over them. I was told that Hunter wants to keep the title on Paige for the rest of 2014.
> 
> For those who are talking about AJ and Paige facial expression during the bellas segment. I would believe Paige was selling it and mocking Nikki. AJ could have cared less.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao first letting the Brie/Bryan marriage be a WWE Show thing, then involving Steph, and now adding AJ and Paige, WWE really doing anything they can to get The Bellas over.

I am ALL for the WWE trying to shine more light on the Divas division, but The Bellas are not the right ones to do that with. Yeh, they are the stars of TD, but that is not going to get them over with WWE's wrestling fans, and the WWE's wrestling fans' mind have already been made up on The Bellas so no matter how much they improve they will never be really accepted.

As for the segment last night, the crowd chanted boring b/c IT WAS BORING, not b/c they weren't going to give it a chance. I am sure the live crowd was shown those STUPID "Growing Up Bella" video packages to and were already sick of it. And as for Paige and AJ's "facial expressions" I don't think it was unprofessional at all, I think it was part of the whole angle. Nikki had just called them immature little girls then went on rambling about CRAP that an actual immature little girl would, so they were just mocking her.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I loved their facial expressions behind the Bellas, especially AJ. I am admittedly a CM Punk mark, and she reminds me of him so much. There is a poster here with a gif of CM Punk in the background during the "Ascension Ceremony". Almost exact same reactions. I see why those 2 are married. :lmao

My personal opinion, I think that Nikki is head and shoulders above Brie as far as acting and mic work.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> I loved their facial expressions behind the Bellas, especially AJ. I am admittedly a CM Punk mark, and she reminds me of him so much. There is a poster here with a gif of CM Punk in the background during the "Ascension Ceremony". Almost exact same reactions. I see why those 2 are married. :lmao
> 
> My personal opinion, I think that Nikki is head and shoulders above Brie as far as acting and mic work.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



MattSlams said:


> AJ could have cared less.


She could have cared less? So she did care at least a little bit right? She would have to if she could care less.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao first letting the Brie/Bryan marriage be a WWE Show thing, then involving Steph, and now adding AJ and Paige, WWE really doing anything they can to get The Bellas over.
> 
> I am ALL for the WWE trying to shine more light on the Divas division, but The Bellas are not the right ones to do that with. Yeh, they are the stars of TD, but that is not going to get them over with WWE's wrestling fans, and the WWE's wrestling fans' mind have already been made up on The Bellas so no matter how much they improve they will never really accepted.
> 
> As for the segment last night, the crowd chanted boring b/c IT WAS BORING, not b/c they weren't going to give it a chance. I am sure the live crowd was shown those STUPID "Growing Up Bella" video packages to and were already sick of it. And as for Paige and AJ's "facial expressions" I don't think it was unprofessional at all, I think it was part of the whole angle. Nikki had just called them immature little girls then went on rambling about CRAP that an actual immature little girl would, so they were just mocking her.


Too right. Why can't WWE understand that if they have to try that to get someone over then the push is probably better suited to someone else? It's so sad the a multi million dollar company can't understand the most simplest concepts. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

shackles said:


> Too right. Why can't WWE understand that if they have to try that to get someone over then the push is probably better suited to someone else? It's so sad the a multi million dollar company can't understand the most simplest concepts. fpalm


I do kind of "get it" with the Bellas, from a business standpoint, b/c TD is a success on E!, but (I know there is some) but I don't think there is as much crossover in the fanbase of TD and the WWE "wrestling fans" as the WWE thinks there is. I have said this numerous times in response to this Bella stuff, if I wanted to watch Total Divas, I would watch Total Divas.

I think the WWE is trying to get more of their wrestling fans to watch TD with recent Bella push, but I think they overestimated how much their wrestling fans will really care for TD. Bellas still come out to "lukewarm" crowd responses at best, and sometimes to no reactions at all. Eventually the crowd will start doing the Bryan chants when Brie starts to get "over the top" antagonized and that's it at times.



p862011 said:


> Spoiler: bigpic


AJ's face is priceless in this pic "is this shit over yet?" :lmao :aj3


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Look at Stephanie's face. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShadowKiller said:


> Look at Stephanie's face. :lmao


:lmao I wonder if thats her "O" face :steph


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

The clip of the AJ pipe bomb...Brie Bella's responses in that alone was like nails on a chalkboard. Fuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Worst thing going right now in the WWE, and that's saying a lot


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Video from last night. AJ's pop was arguably the loudest. The Bellas got "Boring" chants.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


Ok we get it, you have an undying love for AJ. You really don't have to remind us all the time. 


Anyways I think it's more of Nikki not liking AJ. She took the pipe bomb pretty seriously and probably hates AJ. I don't think AJ cares really. Nikki might be the only TD who is still mad over the pipe bomb.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

AJ is a bully. Plain & simple. Hope Nikki teaches that homewrecker a lesson, stay strong!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

i think she just didn't give a flying fuck about Belladrama.... like 95% of the crowd who was on a sleeperhold until AJ and Paige showed up


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

This is definitely ending with Stephanie as the champion and AJ getting fired. Just sayin'.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

I wouldn't either. I can't decide which of the two Bellas is more horrid.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


:zayn


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


:bush


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The segment was fine. AJ and Paige did fine playing the roles of the lesser divas and supporting the more important storyline in the women's division. It was made to put over Brie and Nikki and it did its job. Nikki cut yet another memorable promo and Brie came out the strongest in this segment, ever so indicative of the crowd chanted for her and popped for her when she pushed Nikki.

I either expect Nikki to win the title outright at Night of Champions or perhaps beat AJ at a later event. In any event, Brie winning the title will be the ultimate payoff of the entire thing.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

I think Paige will retain the title personally and feud with Charlotte, she is due a call up anytime now and will probably lose the NXT title to Bayley at Takeover and debut the night after Night of Champions, AJ will be out of the title picture probably to do something with Stephanie, and the Bellas will feud with one another.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Brie not over? GTFO! Big pop when she pushed Nikki into that pale mess and a big time YES! chant on top of it.

That hate some of you have for the Bellas is just not healthy and the fact that it pisses you people of the more spotlight they get is just hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Brie not over? GTFO! Big pop when she pushed Nikki into that pale mess and a big time YES! chant on top of it.
> 
> That hate some of you have for the Bellas is just not healthy and the fact that it pisses you people of the more spotlight they get is just hilarious. :lmao


Brie is not over at all, wow a little cheer somehow equates to a pop, the fans just can't get behind the Bellas at all, the boring chants made that very clear.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RKO361 said:


> Brie not over? GTFO! Big pop when she pushed Nikki into that pale mess and a big time YES! chant on top of it.
> 
> That hate some of you have for the Bellas is just not healthy and the fact that it pisses you people of the more spotlight they get is just hilarious. :lmao


I think the pop was for leaving the ring... the fans were chanting boring and clearly wanted nothing to do with the Bellas.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The facial expressions of everyone in that pic crack me up though lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Brie not over? GTFO! Big pop when she pushed Nikki into that pale mess and a big time YES! chant on top of it.
> 
> That hate some of you have for the Bellas is just not healthy and the fact that it pisses you people of the more spotlight they get is just hilarious. :lmao


Don't forget all the no chants when Nikki was telling her to quit and Brie was about to leave the ring.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.


Just because she stole your one true love,doesn't mean she's not good..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Brie is not over at all, wow a little cheer somehow equates to a pop, the fans just can't get behind the Bellas at all, the boring chants made that very clear.


Just as AJ/Paige got dead silence in many of their most recent segments and JBL chants at their Summerslam match?

Damn, some of these AJ/Paige are reaching new levels of desperation now that the Bellas are more revered than them. :ti


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I think the pop was for leaving the ring... the fans were chanting boring and clearly wanted nothing to do with the Bellas.


This.

Watch the unedited version of the thing which is on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6WN35ue6Ts - 2:14 in, Stephanie tried to get the crowd to stop, but they just did not care.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



ΤheDude;39166569 said:


> Just because she stole your one true love,doesn't mean she's not good..


He isn't wrong.

Nikki has the bigger brand, more money, the hotter boyfriend, the better body, the sharper wrestling skillset, the more confident speaker, more culturally relevant, is more liked backstage, brings more money into the company through Total Divas, and just about every redeeming quality under the sun. What does Nikki need to be jealous of AJ for?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Why would she like Nikki? Nikki is so much more talented and beautiful. She's jealous of her obviously.
> 
> It's the only explanation...
> 
> That doesn't mean there's heat though. AJ never fucking pays attention, she's so stupid.





Callisto said:


> He isn't wrong.
> 
> Nikki has the bigger brand, more money, the hotter boyfriend, the better body, the sharper wrestling skillset, the more confident speaker, more culturally relevant, is more liked backstage, brings more money into the company through Total Divas, and just about every redeeming quality under the sun. What does Nikki need to be jealous of AJ for?


Wow. The shit troll gimmick posters are out in force today aren't they?


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> He isn't wrong.
> 
> Nikki has the bigger brand, more money, the hotter boyfriend, the better body, the sharper wrestling skillset, the more confident speaker, more culturally relevant, is more liked backstage, brings more money into the company through Total Divas, and just about every redeeming quality under the sun. What does Nikki need to be jealous of AJ for?


I wonder sometimes, when people take a model like Nikki and compare them to a wrestler like AJ then say the model is "better" if they just like to see models.... AJ owns Nikki in the ring and on the mic... She may have more money, but better body and hotter boyfriend? When did that matter? If rumor are true, just about everyone (besides Cena) hates Nikki backstage.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



AJFanBoy89 said:


> just replay your DVR, when Nikki was talking, aj wasn't paying attention at all. I think the rumors of heat between AJ/Nikki is real backtage.


Does anyone pay attention to the Bellas porn level acting? Nah, just like porn, we fast forward to the good stuff...


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> He isn't wrong.
> 
> Nikki has the bigger brand, more money, the hotter boyfriend, the better body, the sharper wrestling skillset, the more confident speaker, more culturally relevant, is more liked backstage, brings more money into the company through Total Divas, and just about every redeeming quality under the sun. What does Nikki need to be jealous of AJ for?


Did you just use speaker and Nikki on the same sentence?What is wrong with people these days


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



shackles said:


> Wow. The shit troll gimmick posters are out in force today aren't they?


Ah. So mentally fragile that he can't digest the fact that people have different opinions from his own, and are therefore "shirty trolls". Tsk tsk, I rest my case.



AboveAverageBob said:


> I wonder sometimes, when people take a model like Nikki and compare them to a wrestler like AJ then say the model is "better" if they just like to see models.... AJ owns Nikki in the ring and on the mic... She may have more money, but better body and hotter boyfriend? When did that matter? If rumor are true, just about everyone (besides Cena) hates Nikki backstage.


Because it's a matter of opinion? Just because you're under the impression of AJ being the superior performer, that doesn't make it universal fact. It's just _your_ opinion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> Ah. So mentally fragile that he can't digest the fact that people have different opinions from his own, and are therefore "shirty trolls". Tsk tsk, I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> *Because it's a matter of opinion? Just because you're under the impression of AJ being the superior performer, that doesn't make it universal fact. It's just your opinion.*


Works the same way with you claiming Nikki is the superior talent to :jericho2


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Yeah, they definitely hate each other. Brie as well. This is not news. As a matter of fact, I don't think AJ has many diva friends.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Just as AJ/Paige got dead silence in many of their most recent segments and JBL chants at their Summerslam match?
> 
> Damn, some of these AJ/Paige are reaching new levels of desperation now that the Bellas are more revered than them. :ti


Only thing I got out of that segment was, AJ was pretty embarassed to be there and AJ and Paige are having to help the Bellas carry their feud. Nobody wants to see the Bellas go one on on unless it's on cinemax, lets be honest...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki getting them "boring" chants last night.

:ti

The Bellas are garbage. Not even the casual fans want them on TV.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Eh...anything's better than Aj and Paige feuding over it so....an improvement then.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> He isn't wrong.
> 
> Nikki has the bigger brand, more money, the hotter boyfriend, the better body, the sharper wrestling skillset, the more confident speaker, more culturally relevant, is more liked backstage, brings more money into the company through Total Divas, and just about every redeeming quality under the sun. What does Nikki need to be jealous of AJ for?


So, you can barf your opinion as fact but no one else? Honestly, it's all opinion but when you have a woman whos pipebomb was amazing, then you have Nikkis "awesome" I wish you died in the WOOOOMB, that was universally laughed at... Yea... Not to mention Stephanie has recruited AJ and Paige to save this terrible storyline... And to hold Nikkis wrestling above AJ, you have to be a bit of a mark. Sometimes, one is clearly better than the other. Nikki would probably win a swimsuite contest, but her skills in the ring don't even touch AJ.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Saying Nikki makes bigger financial contributions to the WWE isn't an opinion. That's a fact, because it can be provided with rock hard evidence. Saying Nikki has a better body or the hotter boyfriend is subjective, and you saying Nikki is shit is an opinion. Don't see what the issue is.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> *Saying Nikki makes bigger financial contributions to the WWE isn't an opinion.* That's a fact. Saying Nikki has a better body or the hotter boyfriend is subjective, and you saying Nikki is shit is an opinion. Don't see what the issue is.


Wrong, unless you work in the financial department of the WWE, you have no idea how to actually measure that, which then makes it your guess.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



AboveAverageBob said:


> So, you can barf your opinion as fact but no one else? Honestly, it's all opinion but when you have a woman whos pipebomb was amazing, then you have Nikkis "awesome" I wish you died in the WOOOOMB, that was universally laughed at... Yea... Not to mention Stephanie has recruited AJ and Paige to save this terrible storyline... And to hold Nikkis wrestling above AJ, you have to be a bit of a mark. Sometimes, one is clearly better than the other. Nikki would probably win a swimsuite contest, but her skills in the ring don't even touch AJ.


The "I'm freeee" part was the best imo:ex:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Karma101 said:


> The Bellas already no sold AJ and whined about her pipebomb promo last year though to be fair. There is a reason people dislike the Bellas and it's mostly due to alleged politicking backstage.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post though, I think the Bellas suck hard as well tbh but I'm still gonna give this angle or angles a chance as it gives the Divas division a lot of attention. I just hope the right women are elevated from these feuds i.e. Paige and AJ because they actually have talent.


To be fair, that was after she buried the Diva's Division's totality.

Although it fit into Paige and AJ's characters not to care too much about some family feud between the Bellas, their facial expressions were distracting. Especially considering it was while Nikki was building up to the climax of the segment.

If it were the other way around and the Bellas were making faces while Paige was trying to sell a segment, everyone here would throw a huge fit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

"Oh look, that happened"

I did like the divas division for a while but these current storylines are terrible, the sooner they end the better.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



A-C-P said:


> Wrong, unless you work in the financial department of the WWE that is just your opinion, b/c you have no idea how to actually measure that, which then makes it your guess.


Total Divas generated some +$12 million according to various media outlets in the first season alone, obviously a substantial amount of money to warrant a report. How is it, then, subjective when it's based on absolute measurements?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Same reaction I have, most of the times the Bellas are on my TV screen


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

You can't really tell judging by 1 segment.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*

Originally Posted by Callisto 
Saying Nikki makes bigger financial contributions to the WWE isn't an opinion. That's a fact. Saying Nikki has a better body or the hotter boyfriend is subjective, and you saying Nikki is shit is an opinion. Don't see what the issue is.

6. AJ Lee (Est. Net Worth – $2.3M)
Read more at http://worthly.com/articles/richest-wwe-divas-history/6/#OyUYd560G5EcsIB2.99

9. Nikki Bella (Est. Net Worth – $1.5M)
Read more at http://worthly.com/articles/richest-wwe-divas-history/3/#121OYQFZyA2e4jGD.99

8. Brie Bella (Est. Net Worth – $1.7M)
Read more at http://worthly.com/articles/richest-wwe-divas-history/4/#WSKFR8V186M3Dmy3.99


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> Total Divas generated some +$12 million according to various media outlets in the first season alone, obviously a substantial amount of money to warrant a report. How is it, then, subjective when it's based on absolute measurements?


Ok so The Total Divas show made that money, But then you are attributing that total figure to Nikki solely? You could argue that show would've been just as successful no matter which divas they wanted to show the "real lives" of. The Bellas just worked b/c they were with Cena and Bryan, which drew in some wrestling fans b/c of the Cena and Bryan names.

I am talking from a perspective of the WWE's "wrestling shows" which is what we are discussing here, and that is where none of us have any proof of how any of the TD stuff translates for ratings or money for Raw, SD, ME, etc. There is some crossover I am sure in audiences, but the 2 products have different audiences. There is no way for any of us on here to tell for sure if having AJ in a segment of Raw is more valuable financially to the WWE than having Nikki out there on a segment of Raw.

I am not even saying your GUESS is wrong, you could be right, all I am saying is its a guess.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

[1]The bella fight. Brie wins and nikki fails.
[2]Steph rejects nikki as a failure and disowns her.
[3]Steph puts her faith in another diva..Paige.
[4]Paige joins the authority.
[5]Aj lee becomes the un-authority diva.
[6]Paige and aj continue their fued [Without the bellas dead weight].
[7]Which leads to paige retaining. 
[8]But a new feud between the two queen divas stephanie and aj lee.
[9]Paige gracefully exits the authority and goes about defending her title against 
a new crop of divas.
[10]The title exchanges hands between paige and the other divas.
[11]Aj lee worms her way back to paige and they get their feud back on the right track.
[12]The bellas make amends. 

THE END.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

AboveAverageBob said:


> I wonder sometimes, when people take a model like Nikki and compare them to a wrestler like AJ then say the model is "better" if they just like to see models.... AJ owns Nikki in the ring and on the mic... She may have more money, but better body and hotter boyfriend? When did that matter? If rumor are true, just about everyone (besides Cena) hates Nikki backstage.


Nikki isn't a model she was previously a female football player.

In ring there both as good as each other and off course Aj is better on the mic she's been getting promo time for 2 years now.

This non existent feud you guys like to create in order to hate on another is ridiculous, I suppose Aj has heat with Kaytlin to since she did the exact same thing to her?


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't be very happy as I'm a pretty big Paige fan.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> Total Divas generated some +$12 million according to various media outlets in the first season alone, obviously a substantial amount of money to warrant a report. How is it, then, subjective when it's based on absolute measurements?


Because there are 8 Divas on the show so to say it was because of ONE Diva is subjective? I could easily say it was because of Cameron or Eva Marie. It's subjective and my opinion, doesn't make it an accurate fact.

Now, of course they don't like each other. They are women and it's known that women don't other women.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Don't forget all the no chants when Nikki was telling her to quit and Brie was about to leave the ring.


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Summer Rae again. 



Callisto said:


> Just as AJ/Paige got dead silence in many of their most recent segments and JBL chants at their Summerslam match?
> 
> Damn, some of these AJ/Paige are reaching new levels of desperation now that the Bellas are more revered than them. :ti


You must spread some reputation around before giving it too Callisto again. 

Delusional idiots.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Babyadelic said:


> You can't really tell judging by 1 segment.


Its well known the Bellas especially Nikki has nuclear heat with AJ (the Cena/AJ scandal angle didn't help matters, plus AJ lied about turning down Total Divas, she got rejected according to The Bellas), Nikki in an interview with Digital Spy in the UK promoting Total Divas made it very clear she's a Paige fan wants to work with her and not AJ.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

What I'm trying to figure out is how in the hell Nikki Bella gets a title shot over AJ, who is automatically the #1 contender by all rights due to being the former champion and having a rematch clause in her contract, and over Natalya who beat Paige three times in a row after Paige won the title at SummerSlam. If Stephanie wants to do what's best for business, then she would make the divas championship match at night of champions be:
*1* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Nikki and Brie, and Natalya gets the winner at HIAC for the title, or
*2* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Natalya, and Nikki, or
*3* A triple threat between Paige, AJ, and Natalya, and have Nikki get the winner at HIAC, or
*4* A triple threat between Paige, AJ and Natalya, and have Nikki face Brie at NOC to determine a #1 contender for HIAC, or
*5* A six diva elimination match between Paige, AJ, Natalya, Nikki, Brie, and Stephanie (since she beat Brie at SummerSlam and had a stare-off with AJ over Paige's Divas Champions).


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MiniMonster said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is how in the hell Nikki Bella gets a title shot over AJ, who is automatically the #1 contender by all rights due to being the former champion and having a rematch clause in her contract, and over Natalya who beat Paige three times in a row after Paige won the title at SummerSlam. If Stephanie wants to do what's best for business, then she would make the divas championship match at night of champions be:
> *1* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Nikki and Brie, and Natalya gets the winner at HIAC for the title, or
> *2* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Natalya, and Nikki, or
> *3* A triple threat between Paige, AJ, and Natalya, and have Nikki get the winner at HIAC, or
> ...


:lol its basically just a rehash of the same storyline the WWE used for the male superstars after last year's Summerslam when the "Authority" proclaimed Randy Orton the "face" of the WWE.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

No fucks will be given.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

MiniMonster said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is how in the hell Nikki Bella gets a title shot over AJ, who is automatically the #1 contender by all rights due to being the former champion and having a rematch clause in her contract, and over Natalya who beat Paige three times in a row after Paige won the title at SummerSlam. If Stephanie wants to do what's best for business, then she would make the divas championship match at night of champions be:
> *1* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Nikki and Brie, and Natalya gets the winner at HIAC for the title, or
> *2* A fatal four way between Paige, AJ, Natalya, and Nikki, or
> *3* A triple threat between Paige, AJ, and Natalya, and have Nikki get the winner at HIAC, or
> ...


You forgot Eva Beating then-champion AJ twice in a row.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Laughter, followed preparation for the :shitstorm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Nothing. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I don't think she'll win, but it'll be interesting to see where they go with her being the diva's champion. It could set up AJ, Paige and Brie teaming up to help take down the Authority, or just Stephanie and Nikki.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

KANA Lock said:


> You forgot Eva Beating then-champion AJ twice in a row.


Divas battle royal for the title......... oh wait its not Wrestlemania yet aige


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

Brie should use her old theme


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Like it.
I enjoy solo heel Nikki so far. aige
Her promos become better every week.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I don't care for the divas but this forum would go APESHIT for sure.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I've been expecting Paige to transition the title to a Bella ever since Summerslam and having the Bellas, AJ and Paige involved together around the title I just didn't expect it to be as soon as NoC, I feel something has happened during the week that has forced the 4 of them to interact sooner then expected :hmm: 

I'm expecting it so I wouldn't be shocked I think it's a shame Paige's 2nd Reign is going to be short just as she's gaining momentum.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Pink Princess said:


> Nikki isn't a model she was previously a female football player.
> 
> In ring there both as good as each other and off course Aj is better on the mic she's been getting promo time for 2 years now.
> 
> This non existent feud you guys like to create in order to hate on another is ridiculous, I suppose Aj has heat with Kaytlin to since she did the exact same thing to her?


No no no... She's a model who played flag football in lignerie. Lets not pretend that's an athletic event.. 

I'm not creating a feud, just blows my mind that a wrestling fan could think Nikki is better in any way.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't like it, but what control do I have? 

What is "Continue being apathetic towards the product?"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Originally Posted by Callisto
> Saying Nikki makes bigger financial contributions to the WWE isn't an opinion. That's a fact. Saying Nikki has a better body or the hotter boyfriend is subjective, and you saying Nikki is shit is an opinion. Don't see what the issue is.
> 
> 6. AJ Lee (Est. Net Worth – $2.3M)
> ...


It's pretty well known that celebrity net worth sites are largely unreliable because of their flawed metrics. Unless it has been reported by a reputable source like Forbes or through a press release from WWE, we won't ever know the exact amount of personal fortune the three has. We do know, however, how much Total Divas has contributed financially to the WWE.



KurtOrton said:


> Because there are 8 Divas on the show so to say it was because of ONE Diva is subjective? I could easily say it was because of Cameron or Eva Marie. It's subjective and my opinion, doesn't make it an accurate fact.
> 
> Now, of course they don't like each other. They are women and it's known that women don't other women.





A-C-P said:


> Ok so The Total Divas show made that money, But then you are attributing that total figure to Nikki solely? You could argue that show would've been just as successful no matter which divas they wanted to show the "real lives" of. The Bellas just worked b/c they were with Cena and Bryan, which drew in some wrestling fans b/c of the Cena and Bryan names.
> 
> I am talking from a perspective of the WWE's "wrestling shows" which is what we are discussing here, and that is where none of us have any proof of how any of the TD stuff translates for ratings or money for Raw, SD, ME, etc. There is some crossover I am sure in audiences, but the 2 products have different audiences. There is no way for any of us on here to tell for sure if having AJ in a segment of Raw is more valuable financially to the WWE than having Nikki out there on a segment of Raw.
> 
> I am not even saying your GUESS is wrong, you could be right, all I am saying is its a guess.


It'd be foolish to say Nikki was solely responsible for pulling in that much money, but seeing as she easily gets the most exposure on that show beside Brie or Eva, it'd be equally daft to say she wasn't a contributing factor to that sum.

Which brings me to my next point. Since Total Divas is clearly a financial asset, why would that appeal somehow translate differently on a traditional wrestling setting? Especially considering the Bellas have been put in arguably the biggest storyline for the past several months and have no sign of letting up? Would that not imply that there is something substantial enough to invest in?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

One of the worst segments on RAW ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> Which brings me to my next point. Since Total Divas is clearly a financial asset, why would that appeal somehow translate differently on a traditional wrestling setting? Especially considering the Bellas have been put in arguably the biggest storyline for the past several months and have no sign of letting up? Would that not imply that there is something substantial enough to invest in?


You can keep making all the "points" you want, the "point" that matters is that all that is still a GUESS and ASSUMPTIONS on your part, that's the only argument I am making, and you've done nothing to prove otherwise.

My ASSUMPTION and GUESS with Total Divas is the concept of the show sells it, and NOT any of the individual divas on the show. Nikki and Brie got the most focus b/c of who they were/are dating/married to having the opportunity to draw the most viewers, NOT b/c people wanted to see the Bellas. 

And my real "point" is you can't call people out on posting their opinion as fact, then do the same thing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Brie not over? GTFO! Big pop when she pushed Nikki into that pale mess and a big time YES! chant on top of it.
> 
> That hate some of you have for the Bellas is just not healthy and the fact that it pisses you people of the more spotlight they get is just hilarious. :lmao


That pale mess got a bigger pop than both Bellas combined last night aige


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I would be pissed because while the idea of Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella for the title in the future- possibly WM 31 (if they go that route with sister vs sister) looks good on paper and sounds good, there are two other Divas who are more over than both Bellas and Paige- AJ is more over with the crowd, and is the former champ and is more deserving of the title match and win, than Nikki is, and also Natalya is super over with the crowd, has been busting her ass night in and night out, has been putting NXT stars over, put on a 5 start NXT womens Championship match with Charlotte, has already beaten Paige 3 times, all of them non-title matches, and is far more deserving than AJ, IMO, and far more deserving than Nikki.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

If Nikki hits her finisher and pins Paige.. I will make the same hopeless sad face I made when Cena did the AA to Lesnar at Summerslam..

We have some useless boring fucker that is boring...

Then we have the chick that mananged to put a great match with Emma and make hope for the divas division..

All I am saying guys is.. Its like the talented Bryan losing to the same old shit Cena..

Bella's had their time to shine.. Its Charlotte and Paige's ERA now..

But WWE had to fuck up Emma by pairing her up with Santino  

I never cared about Divas until that NXT match Paige and Emma had.. It was that good..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



A-C-P said:


> You can keep making all the "points" you want, the "point" that matters is that all that is still a GUESS and ASSUMPTIONS on your part, that's the only argument I am making, and you've done nothing to prove otherwise.
> 
> My ASSUMPTION and GUESS with Total Divas is the concept of the show sells it, and NOT any of the individual divas on the show. Nikki and Brie got the most focus b/c of who they were/are dating/married to having the opportunity to draw the most viewers, NOT b/c people wanted to see the Bellas.
> 
> And my real "point" is you can't call people out on posting their opinion as fact, then do the same thing.


If you can pinpoint exactly where I said "all my opinions are facts" or otherwise identify that implication, then please do so. Because I clearly don't do that and haven't done so yet in this thread.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

KANA Lock said:


> You forgot Eva Beating then-champion AJ twice in a row.


Ok, I can give Eva Marie credit- she did beat AJ twice in a row. Good looking out. The point is, between AJ, Natalya, and Eva Marie, you have three #1 contenders right there, and the idea that Nikki is going to jump to the front of the line just because she helped Stephanie out and has her nose up her ass makes no sense. They're trying to rehash last years SummerSlam storyline, except with a female, and one who hasn't earned her stripes, instead of going with someone like AJ, Natalya, and Eva Marie, and if it was me, I would be picking Natalya, given she's a former Diva's Champ, she comes from the Hart Dynasty, also, she is the first third generation female wrestler in the world (which would compliment Randy Orton being a third generation male wrestler perfectly), she handed Paige her ass in non title matches 3 times in a row, she's put NXT talent over, including that 5 star NXT Womens Championship match with Charlotte.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> If you can pinpoint exactly where I said "all my opinions are facts" or otherwise identify that implication, then please do so. Because I clearly don't do that and haven't done so yet in this thread.





Callisto said:


> Saying *Nikki makes bigger financial contributions to the WWE isn't an opinion. That's a fact,* because it can be provided with rock hard evidence. Saying Nikki has a better body or the hotter boyfriend is subjective, and you saying Nikki is shit is an opinion. Don't see what the issue is.


Guess you forgot posting that then :draper2

and I am not trying to argue any of the TD numbers you posted, doesn't change the FACT that it is your OPINION and/or GUESS.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Wouldn't be pleased, but a heel Nikki holding the title for a short time would be okay so that AJ or Paige can take the title from her later.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



tommo010 said:


> I've been expecting Paige to transition the title to a Bella ever since Summerslam and having the Bellas, AJ and Paige involved together around the title I just didn't expect it to be as soon as NoC, I feel something has happened during the week that has forced the 4 of them to interact sooner then expected :hmm:
> 
> I'm expecting it so I wouldn't be shocked I think it's a shame Paige's 2nd Reign is going to be short just as she's gaining momentum.


Probably because they see the momentum Eva Marie has gained by beating AJ Lee twice in a row, and the momentum Natalya has by beating Paige three times in a row post SummerSlam and how over she has been, and if Natalya were to capture it, and Charlotte who is due to be called up to the main roster any time now, then Natalya and Charlotte would fued over it, basically having a "legacy" fued, and that would prevent the authority from being able to control the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and the WWE Divas Championship.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I would think that it would be to soon for it to happen. I'm expecting a Paige/AJ/Nikki triple threat at NOC with Brie screwing Nikki leading to Paige retaining the championship then at HIAC they can both have they're final matches in the feuds then move on. I'm liking Nikki as a heel though and i think she deserves another reign as her first was only 6 days long but i'm liking Paige as champion now.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

My reaction would be to filter my twitter feed to the NOC hashtag so I can watch everyone getting butt hurt. 

The Divas title means nothing right now anyway. If Paige was in the middle of a great run, then I'd be against it, but she's not. She's Crazy-AJ-Type-B right now and has no direction. Pass. I don't care who wins the title. Realistically, Nikki has the best character development, even if she has the absolute worst acting in the bunch. Doesn't change the fact she's been on TV way more than any of the other divas lately.

*shrug*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Well she's been wrestling for WWE for ages, she deserves a title shot and run. I wouldn't mind one bit.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Paige and AJ buried that segment with their facial expressions*










Paige looks like a ghost rising up from behind. Do they give her white clown's makeup? I know she is pale, but surely she can't be THAT pale????


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

What stood out for me the most about Paige last night was her voice. The accent really works in contrast to the others. AJ and Steph both have unique manners of speaking as well. We really need more of that.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I think we'll see a Fatal 4 Way at NOC.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought that segment was pretty good and a fatal 4 way match would be pretty decent, this feud also has the potential for a Nicki turn on Stephanie further down the road.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What stood out for me the most about Paige last night was her voice. The accent really works in contrast to the others. AJ and Steph both have unique manners of speaking as well. We really need more of that.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's funny how the typical IWCer would say they don't give a fuck about the divas division, but then divas threads frequently get 20+ pages dedicated to them :lmao


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> It's funny how the typical IWCer would say they don't give a fuck about the divas division, but then divas threads frequently get 20+ pages dedicated to them :lmao


Lmao yeah, this has me chuckling every time I see posts like that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope paige just gets to shed aj/the bellas off her back.
And continue as divas champion. To put it on any of the other 3 would
be a championship suicide mission.

Paige is the 1 with momentum and traction. And aj lee coming in second.
But the bellas [Either one]. Judging from the boring chants. That should be a clear indicator to
keep the belt as far away from them as possible.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> What stood out for me the most about Paige last night was her voice. The accent really works in contrast to the others. AJ and Steph both have unique manners of speaking as well. We really need more of that.


This stood out to me too, it made me wonder if the WWE have asked her to play on her accent more because of the things she was saying such as 'bloody' for example within the lines ... I kinda feel that the WWE want her to bring this with her more because of how she brought it in.

In regards to the thread, I dunno, I watched it back and they just seemed to be playing their character at the back to me, they're not impressed by The Bella's (on screen) are they so it kinda looked like that for me, so I'm not so sure.

I think people are possibly reading into it too much, but I dunno.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't see the problem. I'm much more interested in a Nikki/AJ/Brie/Paige feud than I was in individual Nikki/Brie and AJ/Paige feuds. This should actually be pretty good now.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Paige and AJ worked their butts off to get to the wwe. What does Nikki and brie do, marry/dates the top 2 superstars of the company. 

Paige is respected by alot of hall of famers, top insiders, triple h, stephanie, william regal, vince russo. 

I still think Paige will retain the title at night of champions. she should hold the title til summerslam where she loses it to charlotte flaire where she puts her over. because by the time paige is 25, she'll be like a 5 time champion.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

At the end of the day. Nobody will give a shit about the bellas.
They are nothing more than foot notes.

Im hoping paige gets fed-up and goes out to the bellas and cuts a 
punk style pipe bomb [PAIGE BOMB]. And tears them a new ass hole.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hope paige just gets to shed aj/the bellas off her back.
> And continue as divas champion. To put it on any of the other 3 would
> be a championship suicide mission.
> 
> ...


paige needs to hold the title until wrestlemania and put over ether charlotte flaire, bailey or becky lynch.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige is afresh face herself. So it would only make sense for
her to face some brand new faces for some back and forth title exchanges.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I try to avoid the whole "Fuck this company" and "I'm never gonna watch again" stuff. But Nikki winning would seriously make me consider turning it off for awhile. AJ and Paige is the only thing keeping me interested right now and if they take that away, I think I'd need a break.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ def doesn't like Nikki*



Callisto said:


> Which brings me to my next point. Since Total Divas is clearly a financial asset, why would that appeal somehow translate differently on a traditional wrestling setting? Especially considering the Bellas have been put in arguably the biggest storyline for the past several months and have no sign of letting up? Would that not imply that there is something substantial enough to invest in?


Total Divas gets lower ratings than Raw. I don't think it translates at all one way or another to WWE TV. Doesn't raise or lower the overall WWE TV ratings. They have failed to capture the Kardashian audience for example, who is largely not made up of wrestling fans. The Kardashian audience is double sometimes triple the Total Divas one.

I'm sure one of the main goals of WWE when discussing a cross channel reality program with a channel like E, was to expose their industry to hopefully a new audience who may latch onto Total Divas but know nothing of WWE. Then, after viewing Total Divas tune into Raw. 

I don't see how anyone can argue this has been the case on any large scale, given the lower ratings of Total Divas than Raw. If anything I would say it seems to strongly suggest a majority of the Total Divas audience is in actuality wrestling fans who would normally tune into Raw whether there was a reality show or not.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't be watching personally, I hardly watch other than for Lesnar now. but can't see it happening given the SD Spoilers, likely Paige will retain, too many conflicting storylines at once.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I would cancel the network aige


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

If the WWE's Facebook page is any indication, people don't want to see the Bellas. Hah


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> If the WWE's Facebook page is any indication, people don't want to see the Bellas. Hah


I usually can't stand the facebook page since it is usually infested with either brainless morons or little kids that really need better education and quick... but reading that was priceless. Seems the WWE is getting cut less and less slack each week!


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

At least with Paige and Aj there we will have some talent to carry the Bellas in the ring, though not much can be done for either of the Bellas...um..."acting"? 

Also, did anyone else here that random fan in the seats yell "KISS HER" when Aj was handing the title back to Stephanie McMahon?

EDIT: Went back to rewatch to see if I could find the fan who yelled that, looks like it was the fan I'm dubbing "Luigi Fro guy", you won't miss him if you're looking


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Back to not giving a shit about the Diva's Championship picture.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



















Then look forward to the next match...

*Man can you imagine, if Nikki and Cena walked out of NOC as champions lol? *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

WWE dumbfounds me sometimes. To put it on someones whos reactions
are boring chants and crickets would be utter divacide.

Theres very little interest with the wrestling community to warrant putting it on 
cenas cum receptacle. If nikki bella wants a divas belt. Then she can buy a replica belt and walk around with that.

INTO THE VOID WE GO!!!


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Justdawg08 said:


> Roll my eyes. Feel bad for Paige for the WWE not trusting her enough. Think Nikki Bella is only receiving all this T.V. time and push because she is sucking off Cena.



Same here!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Complete apathy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Would diminish any interest I had for the Divas division.

I would also avoid any thread concerning her, as they would be filled with Total divas fan girls jerking off to their hearts content.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

joeycalz said:


> If the WWE's Facebook page is any indication, people don't want to see the Bellas. Hah


Yeh, and that is definitely where all the "smarks" post :aj3


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

The thing is.
Bellas are womens,Aj and Paige are girls. IWC doesnt like womens,they like girls.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

It not a matter of IF but when is the correct question, it's gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



MrAxew said:


> meh


This sums up my reaction pretty good


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



RKO361 said:


> It not a matter of IF but when is the correct question, it's gonna happen sooner or later.


You better be ready to defend your girls, it's gonna get ugly. :avit::cussin: I'll throw you a congrats though if/when it happens :


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

happy


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Would genuinely not give 2 shits. I am surprised that ANYONE actually cares about women's wrestling at this point.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Cry tears of joy over the best diva getting her moment, and then chortle in glee at the ensuing meltdowns from small-minded smarks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

its about damn time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Cool, I guess.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

That would be fantastic.

Brie and Nikki's family destruction feud is far superior to AJ and Paige's silly lesbian feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Put the belt on a store mannequin. And you will get the same result.
And if she does. I dont see it being a considerable reign.

Paige always finds a way to get her title back!!!
And i hope its an angry/depressed/hostile paige who hates the world
and everyone in it.

Bringing that much needed element of dark menace to the divas division.
And makes nikki shit her pants!!!


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

dontcare said:


> The thing is.
> Bellas are womens,Aj and Paige are girls. IWC doesnt like womens,they like girls.


Bullshit.

Bellas are reality stars trying to pass as wrestlers. AJ and Paige at least got into the business because they wanted to, while Nikki and Brie always felt like they ended up here because they aren't good enough actresses to make it on some half ass show.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To me if you enter a certain age. You are no longer considered a girl.
Yes the bellas are older. But paige and aj are not girls. They are....Young women!!!

Paige and aj were from the get go designed to wrestle. To the bellas it seems
very secondary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

dontcare said:


> The thing is.
> Bellas are womens,Aj and Paige are girls. IWC doesnt like womens,they like girls.


IWC doesn't like womens? :maury

I guess you've never checked out the WOW and Celebrities Sections :draper2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Wouldn't care. I love Paige, but I couldn't give less of a fuck about the Divas division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I do have a feeling this is just a brief overlap.
Its overlapping for a short period-of-time. Then the bella & aj/paige feuds
will go their separate ways.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I'd be pretty disappointed. To have Paige get a title win clean over AJ Lee, the longest reigning DIVAs champion of all time only to drop it five weeks later to...Nikki Bella? Really? That win could mean so much more, if she were to drop it at NOC it would be a wasted title win, they may as well have had AJ retain.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Doesn't matter to me.. The divas title is worthless.. I couldn't tell you who the champion was until i saw this thread title, totally forgot it was Paige.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

The Divas title is already irrelevant to me so I'd be pretty indifferent. :


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Doesn't matter to me.. The divas title is worthless.. I couldn't tell you who the champion was until i saw this thread title, totally forgot it was Paige.


The divas divisions worthless yet you have a bunch of divas in your sig next to a mark smilie. One of them being Paige.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I do have a feeling this is just a brief overlap.
> Its overlapping for a short period-of-time. Then the bella & aj/paige feuds
> will go their separate ways.


Well it was said in F4wrestling today that the Bellas feud is entirely dictated by Total Divas producers, and it will likely end before the last bit of Season 3 filming. So maybe they will keep the title away if it is just a total divas thing, and maybe my great fear that this was leading to a Bella title feud ening at Mania may not in fact materialise.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Well it was said in F4wrestling today that the Bellas feud is entirely dictated by Total Divas producers, and it will likely end before the last bit of Season 3 filming. So maybe they will keep the title away if it is just a total divas thing, and maybe my great fear that this was leading to a Bella title feud ening at Mania may not in fact materialise.


There is no way this feud will last until Mania. The fans are already tired of it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> There is no way this feud will last until Mania. The fans are already tired of it.


Well at least now it seems that it was never their intention for it to last that long. And as I said, since it is a total diva's thing, and they are going to be reconciled soon, maybe they won't throw the title in the mix, since if one of them wins the title, they will likely feud over it, and it's not like they can make up soon if they are feuding for the title, or even soon after a title feud is over. If they feud over the title, they will likely be split for at least 6 months, and that doesn't fit the time frame of Total Divas.

I think it's going down the route of the Bella's finishing relatively soon, AJ going on to feud with Stephanie (awesome if you ask me) and Paige feuding with a NXT call up, which will almost certainly be Charlotte (and as it stands with this recent news, I think that will most likely be the title feud.)

Lets be honest though, I wouldn't put anything past WWE creative, and this is about as much hope as belief on my part


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



AbareKiller said:


> To be honest I'm not even convinced that it will be at NoC, they never mentioned when. It could be on Raw for all we know.


Yeah, it will be a 3-way or a 4-way with Brie and AJ.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hope paige just gets to shed aj/the bellas off her back.
> And continue as divas champion. To put it on any of the other 3 would
> be a championship suicide mission.
> 
> ...












You're really starting to take your Paige markism to a new level. To you, apparently, giving the title to the most popular face of the division is championship suicide. But keeping it on a the heel that gets no reaction unless said face is out there with her is a great idea. 

Paige has very little momentum, and really no traction. In fact, she has the least amount of those two factors out of all 5 of them that were in the ring. Winning a title match doesn't mean you have a lot of momentum. Steph is part of the biggest heel faction in the WWE atm, the Bellas are in a highly featured feud(bad as it may be), and AJ is just the most popular woman in WWE(as the segment showed when they were all in the ring).


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> You're really starting to take your Paige markism to a new level. To you, apparently, giving the title to the most popular face of the division is championship suicide. But keeping it on a the heel that gets no reaction unless said face is out there with her is a great idea.
> 
> Paige has very little momentum, and really no traction. In fact, she has the least amount of those two factors out of all 5 of them that were in the ring. Winning a title match doesn't mean you have a lot of momentum. Steph is part of the biggest heel faction in the WWE atm, the Bellas are in a highly featured feud(bad as it may be), and AJ is just the most popular woman in WWE(as the segment showed when they were all in the ring).


Randumo you are exactly like regent alien except as an AJ mark. The difference is you don't see it. Paige is gaining plenty of momentum and will only get bigger with time. Shes already the highest selling diva on wwe.coms auction site which is why they keep adding more merchandise in that section daily. Also fun fact Paige is the only diva that offers a commemorative ticket for WWE live. Shes also only one of five wrestlers featured. Paige is the WWEs newest project and HHH wont stop until she becomes the biggest diva on the roster. She may not be the most popular yet but shes certainly getting there and without the help of any backstage politics or big storylines with top superstars.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The majority of wrestling are not digging the the bellas feud at all.
Its getting lambasted by reviewers. the only reason nikki bellas gotten somewhat good reviews
is because of bries shit performance.

Lets see how well she would do verbally against aj lee/or paige.
Aj lee wouldnt let nikki bella get in a word edgewise. Aj lee promo wise would snuff nikki bella out
like a candle. leaving nikki stumbling over her own words.

Verbally lee would suffocate bella.

Paiges reaction would be of a physical nature. As soon as nikki bella would try to open her
mouth. Paige would deliver an instant headbutt to nikkis mush.
And paige would go into immediate attack mode.
Of all the divas paige is easily the most volatile.


Aj lee is the verbal assassin.
Paige is the physical one.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> The majority of wrestling are not digging the the bellas feud at all.
> Its getting lambasted by reviewers. the only reason nikki bellas gotten somewhat good reviews
> is because of bries shit performance.
> 
> ...




*ABSOLUTELY TRUE!*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Randumo you are exactly like regent alien except as an AJ mark. The difference is you don't see it. Paige is gaining plenty of momentum and will only get bigger with time. Shes already the highest selling diva on wwe.coms auction site which is why they keep adding more merchandise in that section daily. Also fun fact Paige is the only diva that offers a commemorative ticket for WWE live. Shes also only one of five wrestlers featured. *Paige is the WWEs newest project and HHH wont stop until she becomes the biggest diva on the roster*. She may not be the most popular yet but *shes certainly getting there and without the help of any backstage politics* or big storylines with top superstars.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

Fyi, she hasn't gained much momentum. She's known to have been a pet project of Trips well before she even debuted on the main roster. That doesn't change the fact that her first title reign was a total flop, this second reign has done nothing, and she still comes out to silence in anything not involving AJ. 

Posting anything about the auction site numbers is pointless. You only need a few over the top fans to put up big numbers because it only takes two people to make an auction. As far as the ticket goes, all that does is show that WWE is trying to push Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Another indication that paige is gaining momentum. On youtube
her theme currently has 1,223,631 views. Thats fan momentum and from the looks paige
is getting brass momentum. 

They are just picking the spot for her. Then its lock and load.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Fyi, she hasn't gained much momentum. She's known to have been a pet project of Trips well before she even debuted on the main roster. That doesn't change the fact that her first title reign was a total flop, this second reign has done nothing, and she still comes out to silence in anything not involving AJ.
> 
> Posting anything about the auction site numbers is pointless. You only need a few over the top fans to put up big numbers because it only takes two people to make an auction. As far as the ticket goes, all that does is show that WWE is trying to push Paige.


Considering everything shes in involves AJ that's not a fair statement. Its also false since many house show reports say shes been getting good pops.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Another indication that paige is gaining momentum. On youtube
> her theme currently has 1,223,631 views. Thats fan momentum and from the looks paige
> is getting brass momentum.
> 
> They are just picking the spot for her. Then its lock and load.


Every facebook wwe post about the divas are fans talking about Paige. She gets more social media exposure than any diva including AJ. Just go on wwes facebook page now. Paige is getting over and for whatever reason hardcore aj marks are getting scared. IDK why theres room for two top divas and AJ is probably retiring soon anyways.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Fyi, she hasn't gained much momentum. She's known to have been a pet project of Trips well before she even debuted on the main roster. That doesn't change the fact that her first title reign was a total flop, this second reign has done nothing, and she still comes out to silence in anything not involving AJ.
> 
> Posting anything about the auction site numbers is pointless. You only need a few over the top fans to put up big numbers because it only takes two people to make an auction. As far as the ticket goes, all that does is show that WWE is trying to push Paige.


Has done nothing? It only been 2/3 weeks since then. And about that heel faction that stephanies apart of of.
Its obvious that paige is going to be joining the authority.

And show me that silence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it's getting safer and safer to say AJ and Paige will be the new Trish/Lita... the mark wars to who is better has already begun XD 

Let's hope they give Emma, Summer, and a few others some build so there is an amazingly deep women's division... and also, rebrand it back to Women's Division instead of the shitty Diva brand.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Fyi, she hasn't gained much momentum. She's known to have been a pet project of Trips well before she even debuted on the main roster. That doesn't change the fact that her first title reign was a total flop, this second reign has done nothing, and she still comes out to silence in anything not involving AJ.
> 
> Posting anything about the auction site numbers is pointless. You only need a few over the top fans to put up big numbers because it only takes two people to make an auction. As far as the ticket goes, all that does is show that WWE is trying to push Paige.


you aj marks make me being a fan of AJ so embarrassing. I love both Paige and AJ, they are the best divas in the wwe. Why can't they both be at the top of their divison, aww that right, u are only use to having one because its been like that since 2005 with John Cena.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If it were up to me it would change it from the divas title to the WWE Valkyries title.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think it's getting safer and safer to say AJ and Paige will be the new Trish/Lita... the mark wars to who is better has already begun XD


the mark wars are even worse than Austin/Rock and Cena/Punk.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen a bunch of people more than pleased with AJ and Paige doing what they could to make everyone know they thought the Bellas and Steph getting the spotlight and not them was ridiculous. Am I the only one that sees that as immature and disrespectful. It's pretty much spitting in the face of the company that employs you and hoping their efforts fail just because they don't involve you.

If I were in charge I would not accept unprofessionalism like that.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Randumo24 said:


> You're really starting to take your Paige markism to a new level. To you, apparently, giving the title to the most popular face of the division is championship suicide. But keeping it on a the heel that gets no reaction unless said face is out there with her is a great idea.
> 
> Paige has very little momentum, and really no traction. In fact, she has the least amount of those two factors out of all 5 of them that were in the ring. Winning a title match doesn't mean you have a lot of momentum. Steph is part of the biggest heel faction in the WWE atm, the Bellas are in a highly featured feud(bad as it may be), and AJ is just the most popular woman in WWE(as the segment showed when they were all in the ring).


Don't bother, some Paige marks just refuse to face facts. Paige got the least amount of reaction when she entered the promo, and was only used as a plot device champion, just there as a Divas title ornament. The main storyline were Bellas and the start of AJ/Steph. In regards to the Bellas, at least they are getting a reaction, Brie being positive and Nikki being negative, Paige is still coming out to crickets.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Read the leaked RAW script in the other thread. I told you guys that Nikki ad-libbed the line about AJ and Paige. And no, I don't think she meant it as an "in character" ad lib. She meant it and she's not a good enough actor to pull that off convincingly if she didn't. She was obviously pissed about having to share the spotlight with the two divas who deserve it more.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> you aj marks make me being a fan of AJ so embarrassing. I love both Paige and AJ, they are the best divas in the wwe. Why can't they both be at the top of their divison, aww that right, u are only use to having one because its been like that since 2005 with John Cena.


Its not all AJ marks just some like the one below who had a million post celebrating that Paige was buried the day AJ came back and at battleground. Its sad really how nervous they are that Paige is being groomed as the next star. Obviously the wwe sees money in Paige shes marketable, young, a top seller and all at only 22 years old and 4 months on the roster. Obviously from a business stand point the WWE is going to groom the young diva just starting off over the other diva whose been with the company for 4 plus years and has a ton of rumors shes leaving very soon.



AbareKiller said:


> Don't bother, some Paige marks just refuse to face facts. Paige got the least amount of reaction when she entered the promo, and was only used as a plot device champion, just there as a Divas title ornament. The main storyline were Bellas and the start of AJ/Steph. In regards to the Bellas, at least they are getting a reaction, Brie being positive and Nikki being negative, Paige is still coming out to crickets.


Love the crickets thing that's like AJ marks favorite new word. Maybe Paige should try to get with Reigns so she can be the newest diva riding her husbands coattails. CM Punk chants do not count as pops by the way.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Love the crickets thing that's like AJ marks favorite new word. Maybe Paige should try to get with Reigns so she can be the newest diva riding her husbands coattails. CM Punk chants do not count as pops by the way.


why roman reigns, it should be seth rollins. LOL Still hoping Rollins/Paige become a mega heel couple on wwe television. Mr. Money in the bank and the divas champ. Heck could happen if Paige joins the authority.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Who cares about comparing pops anyway. It's petty. If Paige did receive the weakest reaction (which I don't think so) then big deal and tough titty. She's been on tv for 5 months compared to the 15 years for Stephanie, 6 years for Bellas, and 3 for AJ. No shit. Bellas are the main focus of RAW right now, AJ has been involved in major angles over 3 years, and Stephanie is ...well Stephanie. I seriously think some of you need to start watching RAW with headphones though. Paige was cheered when her music hit, when she was in the ring, and afterward. You could even see the crowd clapping for her. Whatever level "pop" she had in a scale of 1 to 10 is for you to judge or care about but there were no crickets. How bout the pop she got for beating AJ at Summerslam? Is that already a forgotten memory?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Naked Mideon said:


> Who cares about comparing pops anyway. It's petty. If Paige did receive the weakest reaction (which I don't think so) then big deal and tough titty. She's been on tv for 5 months compared to the 15 years for Stephanie, 6 years for Bellas, and 3 for AJ. No shit. Bellas are the main focus of RAW right now, AJ has been involved in major angles over 3 years, and Stephanie is ...well Stephanie. I seriously think some of you need to start watching RAW with headphones though. Paige was cheered when her music hit, when she was in the ring, and afterward. You could even see the crowd clapping for her. Whatever level "pop" she had in a scale of 1 to 10 is for you to judge or care about but there were no crickets. How bout the pop she got for beating AJ at Summerslam? Is that already a forgotten memory?


Green repped for making the most sensible post today. People also seem to forget the Lets go Paige chants at battleground as well.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> why roman reigns, it should be seth rollins. LOL Still hoping Rollins/Paige become a mega heel couple on wwe television. Mr. Money in the bank and the divas champ. Heck could happen if Paige joins the authority.


Not a reigns fan but hes wwes new guy. It would be cheap pops for Paige, kind of like AJ got cheap pops by being linked to Daniel, Cena and Punk. Or Brie with Bryan now and the yes chants. Its a very easy way to get a diva over without being creative. Russo seriously needs to come back and help write the wwe the way it used to be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Don't bother, some Paige marks just refuse to face facts. Paige got the least amount of reaction when she entered the promo, and was only used as a plot device champion, just there as a Divas title ornament. The main storyline were Bellas and the start of AJ/Steph. In regards to the Bellas, at least they are getting a reaction, Brie being positive and Nikki being negative, Paige is still coming out to crickets.


*
Paige is an afterthought champion like Randy Orton. She is getting the least amount of reaction, but I think Brie will eat the pin since she's the most expendable of the 4. There's absolutely no reason for her to be on television. You've effectively inserted Nikki into the title picture, and laid the groundwork for an AJ vs. Nikki feud that fans have been wanting to see since the butthurt over the Pipebombshell. The next verbal burial will not be censored.*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't wait for AJ/Stephanie (if that's what it's really leading to.) Now that's a babyface you can get behind for her and not for her husband.
:aj3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Paige is an afterthought champion like Randy Orton. She is getting the least amount of reaction, but I think Brie will eat the pin since she's the most expendable of the 4. There's absolutely no reason for her to be on television. You've effectively inserted Nikki into the title picture, and laid the groundwork for an AJ vs. Nikki feud that fans have been wanting to see since the butthurt over the Pipebombshell. The next verbal burial will not be censored.*


Except it's quite clear that almost no one wants to see the Bellas period... the last few weeks have slowly shown that they and the TD show just aren't all that welcome on a wrestling program.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bellas and, even Stephanie, are awful actors. I'd rather just see Paige and AJ, when it comes right down to it. At least they don't come off as cringeworthy as the Bellas.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

can vince russo be employed by wwe again. He seems to know what he is talking about and he would improve wwe big time.

He would push Paige and AJ. Limit those damn bellas too minimal.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The Bellas and, *even Stephanie, are awful actors. I'd rather just see Paige and AJ,* when it comes right down to it. At least *they don't come off as cringeworthy as the Bellas.*


:LOL

AJ & Paige have consistently been cringeworthy, both in match form and in promos, bruh. Paige is about as bad of an actress as the Bellas, so trading in the 2 twins for Paige is little-to-no improvement.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

KANA Lock said:


> :LOL
> 
> AJ & Paige have consistently been cringeworthy, both in match form and in promos, bruh. Paige is about as bad of an actress as the Bellas, so trading in the 2 twins for Paige is little-to-no improvement.


your opinion means nothing. Paige is respected by alot of people in the wrestling industry. HHH, Stephanie, Jim Ross, Vince Russo etc. 

its kevin dunn and vince mcmahon who are giving aj/paige and the divas these lame storylines, if triple h had full control, it'll be completely different. get kevin dunn out of position and you will see a HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> *Randumo you are exactly like regent alien except* as an AJ mark. The difference is you don't see it. Paige is gaining plenty of momentum and will only get bigger with time. Shes already the highest selling diva on wwe.coms auction site which is why they keep adding more merchandise in that section daily. Also fun fact Paige is the only diva that offers a commemorative ticket for WWE live. Shes also only one of five wrestlers featured. Paige is the WWEs newest project and HHH wont stop until she becomes the biggest diva on the roster. She may not be the most popular yet but shes certainly getting there and without the help of any backstage politics or big storylines with top superstars.


:ti

You have the audacity to say that Randumo is like Regent, when in reality is YOU that's like him. You're such a blind mark that you don't even realize that :lol Hell, you might even be worse than him. At least Regent doesn't come with info out of his ass to defend Paige. Plus you have the same creepy obsession with Paige. I mean you have over 1100 posts and like over a thousand of them are about Paige, FFS. 



> She may not be the most popular yet but shes certainly getting there and without the help of any backstage politics or big storylines with top superstars.


I wouldn't say that if I were you. Based on WWE's past history, she is bound to end up in a storyline with a top wrestler sooner or later.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Steelix007 said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that if I were you. Based on WWE's past history, she is bound to end up in a storyline with a top wrestler sooner or later.


AS LONG ITS SETH ROLLINS, i am all for it.

Paige and Rollins as a huge mega heel couple for the authority would be badass. Not like HHH and Steph because they hardly wrestle.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> your opinion means nothing. Paige is respected by alot of people in the wrestling industry. HHH, Stephanie, Jim Ross, Vince Russo etc.
> 
> its kevin dunn and vince mcmahon who are giving aj/paige and the divas these lame storylines, if triple h had full control, it'll be completely different. get kevin dunn out of position and you will see a HUGE DIFFERENCE.


1. It only "means nothing" because it's not the same opinion as you. I don't fucking care who respects her. She sucks at acting, and she. Sucks on the mic. Period.
2. How the fuck is it McMahon and Dunn's fault if Paige and AJ can't make a lesbian angle work. And how is it their fault that Paige is overrated and sloppy in the ring and horrible everywhere else?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Love the crickets thing that's like AJ marks favorite new word. Maybe Paige should try to get with Reigns so she can be the newest diva riding her husbands coattails. CM Punk chants do not count as pops by the way.


More like the word that Paige marks wish they could remove from the pro wrestling dictionary. And AJ didn't need to ride Punk's coattails she was the most over diva before she ever got with Punk, sorry....


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Since it looks like the Bellas will be busy with eachother and AJ possibly with Stephanie, maybe like someone else said Charlotte/Paige? I'm really curious about what they'll do with Charlotte whenever she gets called up and where Paige will fit in on the card.


islesfan13 said:


> Maybe Paige should try to get with Reigns so she can be the newest diva riding her husbands coattails. CM Punk chants do not count as pops by the way.





AbareKiller said:


> More like the word that Paige marks wish they could remove from the pro wrestling dictionary. *And AJ didn't need to ride Punk's coattails she was the most over diva before she ever got with Punk, sorry....*












Come on now. At least back yourself up with true facts when you're trying to knock AJ.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> More like the word that Paige marks wish they could remove from the pro wrestling dictionary. And AJ didn't need to ride Punk's coattails she was the most over diva before she ever got with Punk, sorry....


Actually being in a storyline with CM Punk is what got her so over in the first place. Not that that's a bad thing because every wrestler needs a rub from someone you're not gonna get over by working feuds with Heath Slater, but that's just the reality that AJ's storyline with Punk, Bryan, and Cena is what she needed to get her over in the first place.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Love when fanbases fight over pointless shit. I give it a week before someone posts a youtube video comparing the crowd noise during parts of their entrances. Because petty shit like that is cool.

In all honesty, I'd rather see a few more Paige/AJ matches than a shakeup in the title scene at the moment. Unless it's Summer and Emma moving up, which ain't happening. Bella Twins stuff is fun wrestlecrap but keep it out of the title scene.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Time for the production/fusion of iron the start building up
in aj lees star.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Reigns Train said:


> *You've effectively inserted Nikki into the title picture, and laid the groundwork for an AJ vs. Nikki feud that fans have been wanting to see since the butthurt over the Pipebombshell.*


Have I missed something? Because I can't think of seeing many people at all who have outwardly expressed that the one feud they'd love to see out of the DIVAs is Nikki/AJ...:side:


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't be shocked.

Brie will either intervene to prevent Nikki from winning or Nikki will win and it will set up a match between the two twins.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hes just expressing his fantasy booking. Like we all do.
We all have stuff we want to see in wwe. And reigns train is just expressing his fandom.

Its just our inner bookers taking over.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Steelix007 said:


> :ti
> 
> You have the audacity to say that Randumo is like Regent, when in reality is YOU that's like him. You're such a blind mark that you don't even realize that :lol Hell, you might even be worse than him. At least Regent doesn't come with info out of his ass to defend Paige. Plus you have the same creepy obsession with Paige. I mean you have over 1100 posts and like over a thousand of them are about Paige, FFS.
> 
> ...


He's a troll. Ignore him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Except it's quite clear that almost no one wants to see the Bellas period... the last few weeks have slowly shown that they and the TD show just aren't all that welcome on a wrestling program.


*More like no one wants to see this angle. You have to be delusional to claim Nikki is a bad heel.*


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Since it looks like the Bellas will be busy with each other and AJ possibly with Stephanie, maybe like someone else said Charlotte/Paige? I'm really curious about what they'll do with Charlotte whenever she gets called up and where Paige will fit in on the card.


I see Charlotte being called up with her genetically superior gimmick while her dad is her valet. She'd squash maybe one or two face divas until she's fed up and wants a title match. If Paige is still the champion then the two can have themselves a little pissing match feud (the whole I'm the better one). I mean if two faces can fight each other with the whole _I respect you_ thing then I don't see why two heels can't have a _I'm the better bad guy_ thing.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Considering everything shes in involves AJ that's not a fair statement. Its also false since many house show reports say shes been getting good pops.


Lol @ fan reports of reactions. If she's getting good reactions at house shows, why isn't she on TV? Also, she has matches that don't involve AJ. All these recent matches where AJ has come out after the match, the crowds were pretty much dead before AJ came out. I'm really sick of people saying I hate Paige when all I'm doing is telling the truth. I don't make up lies to hate on her. I think she is talented, but saying she isn't over with the casuals is just fact.




DCR said:


> I've seen a bunch of people more than pleased with AJ and Paige doing what they could to make everyone know they thought the Bellas and Steph getting the spotlight and not them was ridiculous. Am I the only one that sees that as immature and disrespectful. It's pretty much spitting in the face of the company that employs you and hoping their efforts fail just because they don't involve you.
> 
> If I were in charge I would not accept unprofessionalism like that.


I'm tired of people saying this about Paige & AJ. Go back and watch the segment. Brie & Nikki were staring off at the crowd, showing disinterest in what AJ was saying. That's even more disrespectful because what AJ was saying included them. Why should AJ & Paige care about Brie & Nikki's feud?

The only reason people noticed AJ & Paige's reactions more than the Bellas reactions is because your attention is more drawn to them. These haters don't even realize that, subconsciously, they know that AJ & Paige are simply better than the Bellas. It's pretty funny when you think about it.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Jim Ross talks about the segment in his Tuesday & Wednesday blogs:*



> The tension between Stephanie McMahon and AJ Lee was interesting. Could be an compelling scenario going forward especially the promos.
> 
> 
> The most potentially compelling female issue on RAW, in my humble opinion, is the Stephanie McMahon/ AJ Lee issue. Their promos would be fantastic plus a match would be 'must see' for me because Steph knows how to be a better heel than the vast majority of the men on the WWE roster.
> ...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Actually being in a storyline with CM Punk is what got her so over in the first place. Not that that's a bad thing because every wrestler needs a rub from someone you're not gonna get over by working feuds with Heath Slater, but that's just the reality that AJ's storyline with Punk, Bryan, and Cena is what she needed to get her over in the first place.


Agree:










AJ was booked as if she was more important than the WWE title.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ vs Paige has been a horribly written angle from day one. 

The Bella feud has been 30x worse and it's only been two weeks. Putting two shit feuds in one mega diarrhea feud and putting so much air time into it isn't gonna do anyone any favors. The Jerry Springer segment next week is going to be hell on earth.

The only thing that would save that segment next week would be if it was pre-taped and on an actual Springer talk show set. Doing it in the ring is going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> Have I missed something? Because I can't think of seeing many people at all who have outwardly expressed that the one feud they'd love to see out of the DIVAs is Nikki/AJ...:side:


aj can have terrible nikki(that sounds good haha). just give paige a feud with charlotte flaire.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Lol @ fan reports of reactions. If she's getting good reactions at house shows, why isn't she on TV? Also, she has matches that don't involve AJ. All these recent matches where AJ has come out after the match, the crowds were pretty much dead before AJ came out. I'm really sick of people saying I hate Paige when all I'm doing is telling the truth. I don't make up lies to hate on her. I think she is talented, but saying she isn't over with the casuals is just fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she isn't over with the casuals whatever that isn't her problem anymore and that is why they turned her heel and why the majority of wrestlers prefer wrestling as a heel, but Paige got a hell of a mixed reception on Monday judging by the unedited version. Brie Bella on the other hand is not over as a babyface at all, nothing to do with blind hate for the Bellas, but she isn't. And when you have Vince Russo saying Nikki Bella is a bad actress, then she has a problem, couldn't it be pre-taped backstage so you have multiple takes? The rest I agree with though.

You have to have a passion for the business to succeed in it, it doesn't matter if one is a model or not see Trish Stratus, wrestling to The Bellas is secondary to them they don't have a passion for it and just care about breaking Hollywood and it shows.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think to help paige get over more. She really needs to interact with the
crowd more in her matches and her in ring promos.

Since her fans [I being one of them] are called rampaigers.
I say say she needs to refer to them as such during her matches.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think to help paige get over more. She really needs to interact with the
> crowd more in her matches and her in ring promos.
> 
> Since her fans [I being one of them] are called rampaigers.
> I say say she needs to refer to them as such during her matches.


Judging by the script leak, Paige is only working with what she's got, and she is a heel, she's not meant to give a shit about the fans.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder what's gonna be utter shit. The Springer segment involving the tiresome shitty Bella storyline or "Rosie vs Trump" on that episode of raw years ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *More like no one wants to see this angle. You have to be delusional to claim Nikki is a bad heel.*


Almost no one wants to see her get her ass beat... they simply don't want to see her. Go away heat is never good and both the Bellas and this angle are getting it now and it's only going to get worse if it is continually given this much time.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

AJ has been in high profile roles for years. Simple as that. Of course she's going to get a greater reaction than Paige. But to say Paige gets no reaction is just laughable. Some of you, on both sides of the argument, seriously have selective hearing. The Bellas got a decent pop but also got boring chants. AJ got the biggest pop, but Paige got a pop as well. Just not as big. For someone who's "new" compared to those two, it was a good reaction.

And it's not Paige's fault that her role in that segment was to be an expendable pansy who got knocked down easily. Her role was just pathetic. No wonder they were making silly faces.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

the crazy AJ marks better not get on my bad side. i am pissed after this packers & seahawks game. my packers can play better than this.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

CrystalFissure said:


> And it's not Paige's fault that her role in that segment was to be an expendable pansy who got knocked down easily. Her role was just pathetic. No wonder they were making silly faces.


This I agree with, Paige is being booked as a plot device champion, but for some reason Paige marks refuse to admit it...


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> This I agree with, Paige is being booked as a plot device champion, but for some reason Paige marks refuse to admit it...


you mean when aj constantly lost during her long reigning title reign and was jobbing to the bellas all the time. urgh crazy aj mark at its finest.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> you mean when aj constantly lost during her long reigning title reign and was jobbing to the bellas all the time. urgh crazy aj mark at his finest.


The Rock lost all the time in the AE, losing doesn't mean a damn thing if your booking is right. Right now Paige is literally a 5th wheel in the divas division, her only relevance being a decoration piece for the title.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> The Rock lost all the time in the AE, losing doesn't mean a damn thing if your booking is right. Right now Paige is literally a 5th wheel in the divas division, her only relevance being a decoration piece for the title.


Her booking has been ok but I agree it should be better and she deserves better. You have to wonder if politics are running things back there. And was that script that leaked real? If it was, no wonder wrestlers are having trouble getting over. WWE is giving no freedom to their talent. Also if the wwe plans to make their divas champion a decoration piece then this company is more effed than I thought. There should be respect for the titles and its holders. This is the same reason why nobody respects the us title or IC title anymore. Time for Russo to make his return


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CrystalFissure said:


> And it's not Paige's fault that her role in that segment was to be an expendable pansy who got knocked down easily. Her role was just pathetic. No wonder they were making silly faces.


*They're making it painfully clear that Paige is not the focus of this angle. It's all about AJ vs. Nikki/Steph and getting rid of Brie.*


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

This storyline is just boring and the acting is just pathetic. Watch the Dawn Marie, Torrie Wilson fued that is build up and story telling.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Reigns Train said:


> *They're making it painfully clear that Paige is not the focus of this angle. It's all about AJ vs. Nikki/Steph and getting rid of Brie.*


No matter what I think AJ/Paige will put over Nikki a lot in the upcoming months where that leaves Paige I don't know and the same could be said for AJ if Stephanie does not wrestle her at Wresltemania. The only person we know who will come out of this whole thing looking like a million bucks sadly is Nikki Bella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No matter what I think AJ/Paige will put over Nikki a lot in the upcoming months where that leaves Paige I don't know and the same could be said for AJ if Stephanie does not wrestle her at Wresltemania. The only person we know who will come out of this whole thing looking like a million bucks sadly is Nikki Bella.


*I wouldn't mind either scenario of AJ winning at NOC or chasing the belt and feuding with Nikki and Steph. Just get her away from Paige because this feud sucks.*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No matter what I think AJ/Paige will put over Nikki a lot in the upcoming months where that leaves Paige I don't know and the same could be said for AJ if Stephanie does not wrestle her at Wresltemania. The only person we know who will come out of this whole thing looking like a million bucks sadly is Nikki Bella.


I hope that doesn't happen to be honest. I feel like the Bellas aren't a great addition from a wrestling perspective. There are better women on the roster and NXT. BTW, time to update your sig. It's now 2014 and still the "same old shit".


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

CrystalFissure said:


> I hope that doesn't happen to be honest. I feel like the Bellas aren't a great addition from a wrestling perspective. There are better women on the roster and NXT. BTW, time to update your sig. It's now 2014 and still the "same old shit".


Cant find another picture like that.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I wouldn't mind either scenario of AJ winning at NOC or chasing the belt and feuding with Nikki and Steph. Just get her away from Paige because this feud sucks.*


you suck and have no life idiot.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Reigns Train said:


> *I wouldn't mind either scenario of AJ winning at NOC or chasing the belt and feuding with Nikki and Steph. Just get her away from Paige because this feud sucks.*


For her sake she would have to beat Nikki or get her match with Stephanie for it to matter. I just hope WWE isn't building the divas division around Nikki.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nikki probably does end up coming out of this on top. She was getting really over as a face and I'm sure she's at least generating heat as a heel. However I could not be less interested in her wrestling. The trash TV they're doing now is kinda fun but just let her manage someone after or something.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think as a wrestling fan one must be open to all possible angles/outcomes.
And just maybe the de-emphasis of paige is actually an emphasis in disguise.

The bellas feud i feel is not done yet. Reconcile shmeckconcile!!!
So the paige/aj feud moves along. But its aj lee vs authority/corporate paige. With paige having stephanie in her corner.
And then nikki replaces her in the authority. And aj/nikki feud.

But paige i do feel will be an outside/invading force. Causing the aj/nikki feud to fray at the edges. 
And will work her way back and reclaim the belt for the 3rd time.
Anything could happen really.

You cant say any route cant happen.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tonight on smackdown Brie goes against Paige...I bet Nikki comes out and cost Brie the match


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

It's a heel vs heel match and thus I don't see a title change happening, let alone by interference from Stephanie or something. Most likely, the match would be thrown out when Brie and AJ both wound up getting involved, setting up a tag team match at Hell In A Cell (AJ/Brie vs Paige/Nikki) and then one final match between AJ and Paige for the Diva's Championship and Brie and Nikki at Survivor Series.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> This I agree with, Paige is being booked as a plot device champion, but for some reason Paige marks refuse to admit it...


When you watch Smackdown, this view will look completely stupid.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a feeling AJ is gon get :buried by the end of all this given her husband's current situation. Incoming Bella hate TORNADO if that's the case lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> When you watch Smackdown, this view will look completely stupid.


Can you post some spoiler tags of what happens with paige please. Thanks.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Can you post some spoiler tags of what happens with paige please. Thanks.





Spoiler: From the smackdown thread



Brie Bella vs. Paige is next with AJ Lee and Nikki Bella on commentary. AJ and Nikki start fighting. Brie goes to ringside to stop them, comes back in the ring and gets DDT'd by Paige.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> *I have a feeling AJ is gon get :buried by the end of all this given her husband's current situation.* Incoming Bella hate TORNADO if that's the case lol.


Yep if we are getting the rumored aj steph match i can see aj getting totally buried by :steph Maybe even a loser gets fired match if it's around the time aj's contract expires. Not sure when that is though... EDIT oops double post sorry.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It does look rather ominous for Paige and if you're a fan of her I'd say to be worried a bit. Maybe they're not going in that direction and this is all kind of irrelevant misdirection, but it certainly looks like they're marching towards Nikki winning the title, feuding with Brie over it, and meanwhile while that happens, AJ and Steph feuding. So that leaves Paige where?

That being said I'll believe an AJ/Steph feud when I see it. I still don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Oakue said:


> It does look rather ominous for Paige and if you're a fan of her I'd say to be worried a bit. Maybe they're not going in that direction and this is all kind of irrelevant misdirection, but it certainly looks like they're marching towards Nikki winning the title, feuding with Brie over it, and meanwhile while that happens, AJ and Steph feuding. So that leaves Paige where?
> 
> That being said I'll believe an AJ/Steph feud when I see it. I still don't think it's going to happen.


This weeks Smackdown has given me some hope against this happening. That and the recent report from F4Wrestling on Wednesday (that this Nikki/Brie feud is entirely pushed by the Total Diva's producers and will likely end before the end of Season 3)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Caffore said:


> This weeks Smackdown has given me some hope against this happening. That and the recent report from F4Wrestling on Wednesday (that this Nikki/Brie feud is entirely pushed by the Total Diva's producers and will likely end before the end of Season 3)





Spoiler: Smackdown



I don't know why Smackdown has given you hope. Beating Brie means nothing. She's the most expendable of the 4 girls. Paige is still getting no reaction and the commentators said ABSOLUTELY NOTHING during her entrance. It was awkward and embarrassing. You can see the crowd giving her blank stares before and after the match. This entire focus of this angle was AJ vs. Nikki and Brie getting distracted by her emotions. Paige is an afterthought and you should be worried.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why Smackdown has given you hope. Beating Brie means nothing. She's the most expendable of the 4 girls. Paige is still getting no reaction and the commentators said ABSOLUTELY NOTHING during her entrance. It was awkward and embarrassing. You can see the crowd giving her blank stares before and after the match. This entire focus of this angle was AJ vs. Nikki and Brie getting distracted by her emotions. Paige is an afterthought and you should be worried.






Spoiler: Smackdown



The fact that it's a triple threat at NOC; screams out Brie interference, either to cost Nikki the match and continue their feud, or if the report I was saying earlier is true, and the Nikki/Brie feud is actually going to be pretty short, Brie comes to support Nikki, gets hurt, Nikki helps her, and Paige/AJ win the match whilst Nikki is pre-occupied (this is also supported by Brie helping Nikki against AJ, and Nikki accepting her apology on tuesday). Like I said earlier in this thread, I see it going with Nikki/Brie without the title, AJ/Stephanie, and Paige/Charlotte for the title. They can't be focusing both Nikki/AJ and Nikki/Brie, since only one of those feuds can happen at a time

As for the Paige reaction stuff, we could get into a petty argument about two of our favorites reactions, neither of us will agree with each other, we'll just run around in circles, so can we just skip that and not mention it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why Smackdown has given you hope. Beating Brie means nothing. She's the most expendable of the 4 girls. Paige is still getting no reaction and the commentators said ABSOLUTELY NOTHING during her entrance. It was awkward and embarrassing. You can see the crowd giving her blank stares before and after the match. This entire focus of this angle was AJ vs. Nikki and Brie getting distracted by her emotions. Paige is an afterthought and you should be worried.





Spoiler: Smackdown



The most intriguing part to me about that segment is how only AJ got a headset and be on commentary, and Nikki didn't, especially on a show they can edit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> The most intriguing part to me about that segment is how only AJ got a headset and be on commentary, and Nikki didn't, especially on a show they can edit.





Spoiler: Smackdown



Given the reaction to Nikki's recent promo work, and the talent on AJ on the mic, maybe they didn't want to show her up. Or maybe they just didn't want her talking full stop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> The most intriguing part to me about that segment is how only AJ got a headset and be on commentary, and Nikki didn't, especially on a show they can edit.





Spoiler: Smackdown



*They probably didn't want the two arguing for the entire segment. AJ didn't say much at all and her contribution to the segment was lackluster. There were far too many awkward pauses and the commentators focused on Brie's mental state more than anything. It seemed like she didn't want to be there. Paige wasn't referenced outside of her finish, so her fans should take off the rose colored glasses.

What stood out the most to me is Brie showing compassion for Nikki after all the terrible things she's said in her promos. This leads me to believe those reports have some merit. Lets see where this goes on The Jerry Springer show :russo*


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Haha, I mentioned how WWE's cultural significance had a lot of Springer-esque traits to it in its heyday. Now he's coming back in a segment with the Bellas! Hot twins who hate each other! Add to that two pseudo lesbians who don't like having the spotlight taken away and you have yourself a 90's trash telly throwback. Lord have mercy. You can tell how this whole thing has been altered in a day or so backstage to include all four at once. Just a mess all over, which was further illustrated on Smackdown and how things boiled over at ringside. Why did AJ attack Nikki again?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why Smackdown has given you hope. Beating Brie means nothing. She's the most expendable of the 4 girls. Paige is still getting no reaction and the commentators said ABSOLUTELY NOTHING during her entrance. It was awkward and embarrassing. You can see the crowd giving her blank stares before and after the match. This entire focus of this angle was AJ vs. Nikki and Brie getting distracted by her emotions. Paige is an afterthought and you should be worried.


Yep just like we hould havee been worried after AJ came back, after Alicia got a gimmick, after BG, before SS. Keep wishing but wwe still has Paige advertised on every show. The likely scenario is Brie distracts Nikki and Paige gets the win via rollup or pto. After that AJ will get pissed and blame Steph for putting Nikki in the match. We will get AJ vs Steph, Nikki vs Brie, and Paige vs a new challenger.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

One question but is smackdown the only show where every face no matter how awful they are get cheered? I mean its a complete different audience than Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> Haha, I mentioned how WWE's cultural significance had a lot of Springer-esque traits to it in its heyday. Now he's coming back in a segment with the Bellas! Hot twins who hate each other! Add to that two pseudo lesbians who don't like having the spotlight taken away and you have yourself a 90's trash telly throwback. Lord have mercy. You can tell how this whole thing has been altered in a day or so backstage to include all four at once. Just a mess all over, which was further illustrated on Smackdown and how things boiled over at ringside. Why did AJ attack Nikki again?


*
She didn't like the fact that Nikki was even there. I'm glad they're using real animosity to build this feud. People told me it would never happen and now they can stick it up their asses. "BUT DEY HAZ NEWKLEAR HEET!!11!" ut*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> She didn't like the fact that Nikki was even there. I'm glad they're using real animosity to build this feud. People told me it would never happen and now they can stick it up their asses. "BUT DEY HAZ NEWKLEAR HEET!!11!" ut*


Whats point of it now though. They should be focusing on the rivalry of Nikki and Brie. why put two rivalries for Nikki now? that's why I feel this match will end with AJ and Nikki focusing on each other Brie coming out and Paige stealing a win. Its very predictable at this time. As for the Nikki, Aj feud the things that could be said ( if allowed, but doubtful judging by how scripted the show is now could be good) however the in ring work will leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> One question but is smackdown the only show where every face no matter how awful they are get cheered? I mean its a complete different audience than Raw.


Partly due to it being pre-recorded, so they can pipe in cheers or boos, also partly because they go to the smaller rural towns/cities for Smackdown, who tend to have more "markier" crowds. But mainly the pipe in I believe


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Partly due to it being pre-recorded, so they can pipe in cheers or boos, also partly because they go to the smaller rural towns/cities for Smackdown, who tend to have more "markier" crowds. But mainly the pipe in I believe


Didn't think of that, I was under the impression that smackdown just has more children than Raw.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ will get pissed and blame Steph for putting Nikki in the match. We will get AJ vs Steph, Nikki vs Brie, and Paige vs a new challenger.


You really think WWE will keep 3 divas story lines? And even if by some miracle they do, which storyline do you think will be lowest on the totem pole? :draper2


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd believe in the heat more on-screen (don't care what goes on with them backstage) if there were shots fired between them during the match over commentary, or even if they acknowledged each other before shit went down. AJ just has a random spaz attack and gets worked up while talking at the booth. Blah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Whats point of it now though. They should be focusing on the rivalry of Nikki and Brie. why put two rivalries for Nikki now? that's why I feel this match will end with AJ and Nikki focusing on each other Brie coming out and Paige stealing a win. Its very predictable at this time. As for the Nikki, Aj feud the things that could be said ( if allowed, but doubtful judging by how scripted the show is now could be good) however the in ring work will leave a lot to be desired.


*Paige is not leaving with the title, period. The fact that they don't even acknowledge her as the Divas champion during her entrance speaks volumes. She will be put into a side feud that no one cares about while AJ and Nikki are front and center for the title.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> You really think WWE will keep 3 divas story lines? And even if by some miracle they do, which storyline do you think will be lowest on the totem pole? :draper2


AJ vs Steph will not be a match until later on. In the meantime she will be costing Nikki her match against Brie. This Bellas storyline will go one more ppv where they will get their one on one match. Both will be reunited by november. As for the divas championship, it will always be a focus as it should be.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige is not leaving with the title, period. The fact that they don't even acknowledge her as the Divas champion during her entrance speaks volumes. She will be put into a side feud that no one cares about while AJ and Nikki are front and center for the title.*


yeah we will see about that. If the WWE had this planned Paige would have lost at SS and wouldn't even be included in this Bella family drama.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Whats point of it now though. They should be focusing on the rivalry of Nikki and Brie. why put two rivalries for Nikki now? that's why I feel this match will end with AJ and Nikki focusing on each other Brie coming out and Paige stealing a win. Its very predictable at this time.


Pretty much how I see it; if there is to be an AJ/Nikki feud, it will be after the Nikki/Brie feud, so likely after Hell in a Cell, but since the PPV after that is Survivor Series which will have a multi-diva tag match (maybe team AJ vs Team Stephanie, or Team Brie vs Team Nikki), an AJ/Nikki feud cannot really feasibly start until TLC. And that's all under the presumption that Nikki is still a heel at this time; like I said, those reports and the signs between the Bellas, they may get back together soon and end the angle, which turns Nikki face, which rules out AJ/Nikki. 



> however the in ring work will leave a lot to be desired.


Now that is unfair I think; from the little matches I've seen her in Nikki is acceptable in the ring, not Eva/Rosa/Brie turn the telly off bad (or bad at all) as one might expect at first glance. And AJ is obviously great and can make most people look good.

The talking however; AJ would murder Nikki on the mic, and as we've seen the past 2 weeks, Nikki is better than Brie, but still atrocious on the mic


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> AJ vs Steph will not be a match until later on. In the meantime she will be costing Nikki her match against Brie. This Bellas storyline will go one more ppv where they will get their one on one match. Both will be reunited by november. As for the divas championship, it will always be a focus as it should be.


Fan-diction section is that way.....


Match or not AJ/Steph storyline will get the most attention going forward, Brie and Nikki is going to continue till their reunion until the end of the year according to reports. Oh and was the divas title the focus at Summer Slam? didn't think so....


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't really care because it's the fucking Divas title. I'm sure they'll give it to Eva Marie at some point, it's a very insignificant title.

If it means her getting less TV time I'm all for it.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Nikki's thrown a couple of nice elbows recently.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Pretty much how I see it; if there is to be an AJ/Nikki feud, it will be after the Nikki/Brie feud, so likely after Hell in a Cell, but since the PPV after that is Survivor Series which will have a multi-diva tag match (maybe team AJ vs Team Stephanie, or Team Brie vs Team Nikki), an AJ/Nikki feud cannot really feasibly start until TLC. And that's all under the presumption that Nikki is still a heel at this time; like I said, those reports and the signs between the Bellas, they may get back together soon and end the angle, which turns Nikki face, which rules out AJ/Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think Brie is better than Nikki in the ring.



AbareKiller said:


> Fan-diction section is that way.....
> 
> 
> Match or not AJ/Steph storyline will get the most attention going forward, Brie and Nikki is going to continue till their reunion until the end of the year according to reports. Oh and was the divas title the focus at Summer Slam? didn't think so....


By focus , I mean PPV time. The divas title is usually on the card. Also lets not forget, lets say by some chance Paige does lose (which I doubt) she will be enititled to a rematch the same way AJ is. SO she will be in a feud one way or another which is why smart booking keeps the title on Paige to help bring up another diva like Charlotte, while AJ moves on to Steph and Nikki.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I actually think Brie is better than Nikki in the ring.


Fair enough. I strongly disagree, I think Brie is awful and Nikki is alright when she wants to be, but whatever.


----------



## Mordecai. (Apr 21, 2014)

Only the Total Divas hardcore fans really care about the Bellas.

Next please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> By focus , I mean PPV time. The divas title is usually on the card. Also lets not forget, lets say by some chance Paige does lose (which I doubt) she will be enititled to a rematch the same way AJ is. SO she will be in a feud one way or another which is why smart booking keeps the title on Paige to help bring up another diva like Charlotte, while AJ moves on to Steph and Nikki.


*Yeah, because it makes sense to book Charlotte exactly like Paige and have her fade into obscurity after being rushed into the title picture.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, because it makes sense to book Charlotte exactly like Paige and have her fade into obscurity after being rushed into the title picture.*


The ONE thing that a Paige/Charlotte title fued would have that could potentially prevent this would be the involvement of Ric Flair.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, because it makes sense to book Charlotte exactly like Paige and have her fade into obscurity after being rushed into the title picture.*


Where else does she fit at this point in time? She will be debuted after next weeks takeover.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yeah, because it makes sense to book Charlotte exactly like Paige and have her fade into obscurity after being rushed into the title picture.*


They don't have to throw her right in; bring her up after NOC, build her up for a month or 2, have her challenge whoever after Survivor Series. Hopefully with Flair in tow she could be over by then. I'm not that concerned since I am not a huge fan of Charlotte, I'm just using her as a future challenger since it is clear she is getting called up next, very soon, and they will make a big deal of her since she is Flair's daughter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> The ONE thing that a Paige/Charlotte title fued would have that could potentially prevent this would be the involvement of Ric Flair.


*
Yep, been saying that for months too and was told "IT'S NOT FAIR!!!" Well, deal with it. It's either Flair or no one cares.*



islesfan13 said:


> Where else does she fit at this point in time? She will be debuted after next weeks takeover.


*
The feud isn't the issue; Paige just won't be champion during it. That would create the same exact problem and continue the never ending cycle of forgotten Divas.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yep, been saying that for months too and was told "IT'S NOT FAIR!!!" Well, deal with it. It's either Flair or no one cares.*
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao unfair, it would be unfair to Charlotte if they didn't let Ric help her get over.

As for the second part, sadly with the way things have gone down with the whole Bellas and AJ/Paige stuff, if this was their big plan to stop this cycle of the divas just being there and forgotten, i have very little hope of this cycle ever ending really. This whole thing has made me appreciate more the fact AJ was able to get as over as she has, to be honest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao unfair, it would be unfair to Charlotte if they didn't let Ric help her get over.


*
Right. Back when Paige was horrible on the mic, they said it's unfair for Charlotte to be excused and have Flair as a mouthpiece. To their credit, they also said it would be unfair for Paige to have Regal as a mouthpiece. The point still remains: why wouldn't you want the Divas to have all the help they can get? Give people a reason to care and not rush to the bathroom.*




A-C-P said:


> As for the second part, sadly with the way things have gone down with the whole Bellas and AJ/Paige stuff, if this was their big plan to stop this cycle of the divas just being there and forgotten, i have very little hope of this cycle ever ending really. This whole thing has made me appreciate the fact AJ was able to get as over as she has, to be honest.


*I totally agree. It will never end because creative has no idea what they're doing.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Right. Back when Paige was horrible on the mic, they said it's unfair for Charlotte to be excused and have Flair as a mouthpiece. To their credit, they also said it would be unfair for Paige to have Regal as a mouthpiece. The point still remains: why wouldn't you want the Divas to have all the help they can get? Give people a reason to care and not rush to the bathroom.
> 
> I totally agree. It will never end because creative has no idea what they're doing.*


I think your last sentence is something we can all agree on. That leaked script made me cringe.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, it's piped in on Smackdown. Judging by live reports from people who are there every week, it would appear when you hear either ridiculous levels of cheering or ridiculous levels of booing on the TV episode, that both times for either the heel or face they actually got next to no reaction at all from the live crowd. Seems that if a decent amount of cheering or decent amount of heat is generated for real, then they leave most of it in and don't edit the noise at all. It's when there is no reaction that you get the ridiculous piped in fake reactions.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

AJ buries the Bellas angle on commentary! I've just watched Smackdown she sarcastically says shes getting popcorn and watching the Bellas and that she fights with her dog all the time. The way she was talking on Smackdown it sounds like AJ/Paige will go back to feuding with each other after NOC.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If paige loses i do see paige leaving. But then a return where she
comes back like gang busters.

People have to be stupid that think paige is just going to vanish forever and never be heard
and seen again. Or that she wont have any more title reigns. Paige is not a total lost cause at all.
Shes busted her ass way to hard for that to happen.

Paige is something the divas division needs. There are no divas with a sense of lethality/menace.
There are no divas that are not afraid to go to some pretty dark places.
With aj and nikki it just comes off being more bitchy/forced.

Paige goes away. And is depressed/anger & hostile for losing.
Shes gone for 4 to 5 months. And all that time shes marinating in it to caustic levels.
And when she comes back it shows on paiges face. Her hair is stringy/Eye make-up smeared/She looks like she has not slept.
And her in ring work is more focused.

She takes out divas left and right in very horrific ways. This paige is by and large a monster.
Leaving who ever has the belt at that time scared for there own well being.

Pity that poor unfortunate soul.

An ominous cloud has engulfed the divas division. And that clouds name is paige.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> *An ominous cloud has engulfed the divas division.* And that clouds name is paige.


OH, I though that was just the stink cloud from the Bellas "feud" :jericho2


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If paige loses i do see paige leaving. But then a return where she
> comes back like gang busters.
> 
> People have to be stupid that think paige is just going to vanish forever and never be heard
> ...


Paige's being built as one of the top divas in the company (don't deny it AJ marks, she wouldn't have won the title twice in 6 months otherwise), logically if they want to keep her relevant and keep storylines as they are then she'll be retaining.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Yes, it's piped in on Smackdown. Judging by live reports from people who are there every week, it would appear when you hear either ridiculous levels of cheering or ridiculous levels of booing on the TV episode, that both times for either the heel or face they actually got next to no reaction at all from the live crowd. Seems that if a decent amount of cheering or decent amount of heat is generated for real, then they leave most of it in and don't edit the noise at all. It's when there is no reaction that you get the ridiculous piped in fake reactions.


*Paige's boos were piped in after the match, but the YES! chants weren't. You have to look at physical crowd reactions during Smackdown to see if they match the sounds. They gave Paige blank stares throughout the entire segment and she came out to crickets.*


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

I think Paige is on her way to the land of Natalya and Emma. If there is a 4 woman match for the divas title, which it appears there will be, with Stephanie of all people also somewhere involved at least at ringside, I really don't see how one can think Paige of all people is the one to go over.

You will have Stephanie, AJ, and the Bella Twins all at ringside involved, and Paige will be the one to go over? And even if by chance she does go over, to further set up AJ vs Steph and Brie vs Nikki, then what's the point? She then becomes the third on the ladder, and while they may have gone to two divas feuds at once on TV, they're not going to 3. Remember Kaitlyn's run as Divas champion before the feud with AJ? That's what will become of Paige if she retains. An, oh look, it's the Divas champion, shrug of the shoulders reaction.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

pointoforder said:


> *I think Paige is on her way to the land of Natalya and Emma. If there is a 4 woman match for the divas title, which it appears there will be, with Stephanie of all people also somewhere involved at least at ringside, I really don't see how one can think Paige of all people is the one to go over.*
> 
> You will have Stephanie, AJ, and the Bella Twins all at ringside involved, and Paige will be the one to go over? And even if by chance she does go over, to further set up AJ vs Steph and Brie vs Nikki, then what's the point? She then becomes the third on the ladder, and while they may have gone to two divas feuds at once on TV, they're not going to 3. Remember Kaitlyn's run as Divas champion before the feud with AJ? That's what will become of Paige if she retains. A, oh look, it's the Divas champion, shrug of the shoulders reaction.


Because Charlotte is due a call up after Takeover and by the way AJ was talking on SD, this angle between her and Paige will still be going on after NOC.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If paige loses i do see paige leaving. But then a return where she
> comes back like gang busters.


If its a 4-way, PaigeWinsLOL as the feud between AJ and Paige gets punted to HIAC.

Nikki and Brie will be there @NoC so that Brie can cost Nikki the match and further the narrative that Brie screws Nikki over and further their feud to lead to a future Nikki v Brie match. But neither Bella has a chance in hell of walking out of NoC with the title lol. There is a small chance AJ could leave with the title, but that's about it. Odds on favorite is Paige, as she'll probably drop the title to Nikki in a couple months after the Brie feud has been handled. If they give it back to AJ, she'll have to drop the title and to Nikki and put her over.. which I don't see her willing to do if Paige is there to do it.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Paige's boos were piped in after the match, but the YES! chants weren't. You have to look at physical crowd reactions during Smackdown to see if they match the sounds. They gave Paige blank stares throughout the entire segment and she came out to crickets.*


Christ you really are deluded with your over analysis of crowd reactions.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Because Charlotte is due a call up after Takeover and by the way AJ was talking on SD, this angle between her and Paige will still be going on after NOC.


Who cares that Charlotte might be called up? You think Charlotte vs Paige would get more TV time and more feud time than Nikki vs Brie and AJ vs Steph? The majority of the audience doesn't even watch NXT and will have no idea who Charlotte is. And Ric Flair won't help either, because most of the core young WWE audience doesn't even know who he is either, or if they do, at the very least has no emotional connection to him because they're to young to have ever seen him in his prime.

And I see no way WWE will ever do 3 divas feuds, and as a result 3 divas PPV matches at once. It's probably part of the reason they're combining AJ/Paige and Nikki/Brie so they only have to have 1 divas PPV match instead of 2.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

pointoforder said:


> I think Paige is on her way to the land of Natalya and Emma. If there is a 4 woman match for the divas title, which it appears there will be, with Stephanie of all people also somewhere involved at least at ringside, I really don't see how one can think Paige of all people is the one to go over.
> 
> You will have Stephanie, AJ, and the Bella Twins all at ringside involved, and Paige will be the one to go over? And even if by chance she does go over, to further set up AJ vs Steph and Brie vs Nikki, then what's the point? She then becomes the third on the ladder, and while they may have gone to two divas feuds at once on TV, they're not going to 3. *Remember Kaitlyn's run as Divas champion before the feud with AJ? That's what will become of Paige if she retains. An, oh look, it's the Divas champion, shrug of the shoulders reaction.*











*
At least someone gets it. You have 3 A type personalities in AJ, Nikki, and Steph, and you think people are going to give a damn about Paige in the background? She's already an afterthought champion and she will continue to fade into obscurity unless Flair is involved in her feud with Charlotte. After that, she might end up like Natalya since they will clearly be pushing Charlotte, and it's forbidden to push more than 4 Divas at a time :HHH2*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

pointoforder said:


> Who cares that Charlotte might be called up? You think Charlotte vs Paige would get more TV time and more feud time than Nikki vs Brie and AJ vs Steph? The majority of the audience doesn't even watch NXT and will have no idea who Charlotte is. And Ric Flair won't help either, because most of the core young WWE audience doesn't even know who he is either, or if they do, at the very least has no emotional connection to him because they're to young to have ever seen him in his prime.
> 
> And I see no way WWE will ever do 3 divas feuds, and as a result 3 divas PPV matches at once. It's probably part of the reason they're combining AJ/Paige and Nikki/Brie so they only have to have 1 divas PPV match instead of 2.


The Nikki/Brie angle is for Total Divas which will lead to a match between the two, Brie will get added to the NOC match, which means Paige will retain, this AJ/Paige feud will still be going on, perhaps with the addition of Charlotte who knows.

Reigns, buddy I can't take you seriously by some of the hysterical over analysis of crowd reactions, if WWE didn't have plans for her, they wouldn't have put her over AJ clean.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Amazes me how the same people on here have been saying and praying Paige will be buried from her second day on the roster.( all of them AJ marks) And yet shes still here and in her second title reign. If wwe had no plans for her she would have lost at SS to AJ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Christ you really are deluded with your over analysis of crowd reactions.


*It's funny how you take every opportunity to bash this angle, yet completely ignore the lack of casual interest in Paige. She's not winning at NOC, deal with it.*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's funny how you take every opportunity to bash this angle, yet completely ignore the lack of casual interest in Paige. She's not winning at NOC, deal with it.*


If Brie gets added to the match or gets involved in the match by costing Nikki the title to set up the one on one match, which is very likely, she's retaining, get over it. Of course I bash the angle, its awful and AJ and Paige should be kept away from it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cant wait until Paige retains at NOC and the usuals come in and say how she will be buried next feud.:bow Or better yet if she loses and then gets pissed and knocks out Nikki AJ and Brie the next night at raw to unleash her greater heel side.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Hate it or love it the antidivas on top and she gonna shine until her heart stop watch her win shes the divas champion and she aint going no where so you can get to know her.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Its been announced as a 3 way dance at NOC, Paige vs AJ vs Nikki, so its likely they're going down the route of Brie costing Nikki her shot at the title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> If Brie gets added to the match or gets involved in the match by costing Nikki the title to set up the one on one match, which is very likely, she's retaining, get over it. Of course I bash the angle, its awful and AJ and Paige should be kept away from it.


*The angle is awful, but don't act like Paige is the standout of this feud because it's a damn lie. She isn't even being acknowledged on television. You have no idea what you're talking about and this thread is going to be hilarious after NOC.*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *It's funny how you take every opportunity to bash this angle, yet completely ignore the lack of casual interest in Paige. She's not winning at NOC, deal with it.*


Ah, so she's losing based on a crowd in Nebraska.

Great prediction, like how AJ was winning at Summerslam to get into a feud with Charlotte for NOC; that was dead on.

As was said in this thread, doesn't it not make sense for Brie to cost Nikki the match? And these two feuds continue until HiaC? Or does that get in the way of your AJ/Nikki fantasy (how does one become a Nikki mark anyway; Reigns and AJ I understand, but Nikki?)

I don't know whats going to happen. I suspect Paige retains after shennanigans; thats a tentative guess. But to outright say it as a fact (in bold to show how serious it really is) and to disregard all other points with "No she's losing, you are delusional" is downright stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Ah, so she's losing based on a crowd in Nebraska.


*She's losing based on getting no recognition whatsoever. Keep ignoring that point, it's doing wonders for you.*



Caffore said:


> Great prediction, like how AJ was winning at Summerslam to get into a feud with Charlotte for NOC; that was dead on.


*
Yeah, never said that. Reach harder. I said AJ was winning, then switched to Paige a week prior to Summerslam after realizing there'd be nothing for her to do. With Charlotte coming up, Paige now has a feud, and AJ and Nikki can run a real program.*



Caffore said:


> As was said in this thread, doesn't it not make sense for Brie to cost Nikki the match? And these two feuds continue until HiaC? Or does that get in the way of your AJ/Nikki fantasy (how does one become a Nikki mark anyway; Reigns and AJ I understand, but Nikki?)


*Except these feuds won't be continuing because the office recognizes what a dud each of them are separately. Nikki is actually a good heel. I know you're a blind Paige mark, but it's really not hard to figure out.*



Caffore said:


> I don't know whats going to happen. I suspect Paige retains after shennanigans; thats a tentative guess. But to outright say it as a fact (in bold to show how serious it really is) and to disregard all other points with "No she's losing, you are delusional" is downright stupid.


*Just like everything you've posted here. Goodbye ut*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Christ you really are deluded with your over analysis of crowd reactions.


Aren't you one of the morons claiming neither Bellas are over? Definitely no irony in that response.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *She's losing based on getting no recognition whatsoever. Keep ignoring that point, it's doing wonders for you.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Paige may retain, but what of it? If she walks out of the PPV still as the champion, her fans will be happy, but if you take a step back from that, and realize all that really happened was the match furthers the Brie vs Nikki feud and they do decide to do a Steph vs AJ feud and the match sets that up, then where does that leave Paige? It leaves her as divas champion, yes, but whatever feud she enters after and with whomever that is, it's 3rd for the divas. And even if the AJ/Steph thing doesn't happen right away, if this match sets it up, that that means it will happen at some point which then presents the same scenario.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Even if Paige were to lose kayfabe wise do you really think she would just say oh well let me let them go at it while I don't re enact my rematch clause. Nikki got a title match for no reason and AJ got a rematch. why wouldn't Paige? Paige is winning the title, it wont be clean but she will win. The AJ Paige feud is not over yet. Neither is the frenemies thing judging by AJ s commentary.


*Think in reverse. If Paige wins, who's the #1 contender? No one? Or put Charlotte in Paige's situation, give her too much too soon, and have her fade into obscurity within 6 months?*



pointoforder said:


> Paige may retain, but what of it? If she walks out of the PPV still as the champion, her fans will be happy, but if you take a step back from that, and realize all that really happened was the match furthers the Brie vs Nikki feud and they do decide to do a Steph vs AJ feud and the match sets that up, then where does that leave Paige? It leaves her as divas champion, yes, but whatever feud she enters after and with whomever that is, it's 3rd for the divas. And even if the AJ/Steph thing doesn't happen right away, if this match sets it up, that that means it will happen at some point which then presents the same scenario.


*Are we the only people who get it? Or is this thread just full of blind Paige marks?*


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Aren't you one of the morons claiming neither Bellas are over? Definitely no irony in that response.


They're not, tell me with a straight face that angle on Monday went over and that Brie is over as a babyface this is based on a number of crowds they have 'performed' in front of not just one in Lincoln Nebraska, even Austin panned it on his podcast.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Think in reverse. If Paige wins, who's the #1 contender? No one? Or put Charlotte in Paige's situation, give her too much too soon, and have her fade into obscurity within 6 months?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Are we the only people who get it? Or is this thread just full of blind Paige marks?*


It could be a 3 way feud with Charlotte, AJ and Paige, but AJ and Paige are not done with each other. The Bellas will have a one on one eventually, as Brie will likely cost Nikki the match. You have to be a troll.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> It could be a 3 way feud with Charlotte, AJ and Paige, but AJ and Paige are not done with each other. The Bellas will have a one on one eventually, as Brie will likely cost Nikki the match. You have to be a troll.












*Now you're just getting desperate. It seems like you're clinging on to this AJ feud because you realize Paige can't get over on her own.*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't care, the divas are bathroom breaks and have been garbage since Melina and Mickie James were fired.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

It's quite amusing how people cling to performers "getting themselves over" after seeing how structured that leaked script was until creative start giving performers creative freedom (and yes we'll be able tell if they have I can pretty much guarentee that) or writing better material we're gonna have to deal with what happens as it happens


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Now you're just getting desperate. It seems like you're clinging on to this AJ feud because you realize Paige can't get over on her own.*


Not all all I'm just amazed by your delusions of grandeur, Right so thats why AJ was paired with Ziggler/Big Phil/Bryan/Cena/Kane even Big E and you say Paige isn't getting over on her own? She's been doing very well on her own without being paired with the top guys, the first time AJ has to tell a story on her own is this one pratically. Paige will probably lose it back to AJ at Hell in a Cell or Survivor Series, this is just a catalyst to set up the one on one encounter between the Bellas.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Reigns Train said:


> *She's losing based on getting no recognition whatsoever. Keep ignoring that point, it's doing wonders for you.*


You seem to ignore that when it suits you as well; care to talk about Nikki's boring chants on Monday? Or Paige's pop from that night. I'm willing to concede that it is possibly, maybe likely, that it was due to the crowd being relieved that someone was maybe ending the awful display from Brie and Nikki. Maybe we are as bad as each other, at least I'm willing to admit it.




> *
> Yeah, never said that. Reach harder. I said AJ was winning, then switched to Paige a week prior to Summerslam after realizing there'd be nothing for her to do. With Charlotte coming up, Paige now has a feud, and AJ and Nikki can run a real program.*


And whilst this AJ/Nikki feud happens (which happens to coincidentally be a dream feud of you'res, I wonder why you are so certain it's happening) Brie is just getting shitcanned, feud with Nikki over, nothing said?




> *Except these feuds won't be continuing because the office recognizes what a dud each of them are separately. Nikki is actually a good heel. I know you're a blind Paige mark, but it's really not hard to figure out.*


Please give me your office insider source which said this was happening, I would so like to hear the details. Unless this is all your presumption based on a feud you want to happen. You never answered my question. Is it not likely that Brie, the woman feuding with Nikki and not in this match, will interfere in some way to cost her the match? Is that not something which happens often in wrestling? Other than your baseless speculation that the office is going to end both these feuds and shitcan Paige and Brie, what logical reason is there that this won't happen?




> *Just like everything you've posted here. Goodbye ut*


Well no, I have explained my reasoning for my theory; Brie interference given that it is only a triple threat coupled with the report that the Brie/Nikki feud would be resolved with reconciliation soon. Before that I thought it was a banker for Nikki winning and a Bella title feud until Mania was on the cards. I haven't said it is definately happening, but based on that fact I can see retention via shenanigans being a very viable option for NOC. All you've provided is "Nikki is a good heel" (that's why people chant boring at her) "People have wanted AJ/Nikki for ages" (you have) and "the office doesn't like Paige" (unfounded speculation, probably true enough around may when that initial report came out, but not so clear cut after Summerslam where surely they would have had Paige lose then if they didn't like her). I've also attempted to argue your points instead of just saying "LOLBLINDMARK". If you actually provide me with something worth contemplating and considering I might come round to what you think is going to happen, but you haven't


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't give a single fuck. Then again, I wouldn't give a single fuck if she set herself on fire.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige isnt going anywhere. People think paige is just going to vanish forever until
the end of time...NO PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

That would be so wasteful. Of all those divas paige is the most humble and willing to learn.
Without resorting to politics or pretension. And from what ive heard the easiest to get along with.
And is the most eager and antsy to get in that ring/arena.
With such an unmatched appreciation and a high energy love of her job.

You never hear of paige using favoritism of her as a leveraging tool to get what she wants.
Theres no manipulation of the system. Shes learning her way. Finding her mistakes and correcting them as she moves along.
And most of all doing it without having a big head.

She loves that crowd weather they cheer/boo or are silent. And to the silent ones.
Shame on you!!!! Just like the song lyrics/title goes 
"Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)"

Why not cheer for someone like that? 
For a girl who would do anything to give you the shirt off her back. Without expecting anything in return.
But she does deserve something in return. Respect and appreciation for her workhorse mentality.
She loves you people. Heres an bright idea..SHOW HER THE SAME!!!!!!!

Paige you rock!!!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Why are people acting like AJ's and Paige's pops were so deafening? :ti

They all walked out to shit pops. Calm down. The only decent noise that was made were the yes and nos for Brie.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If we're talking nXT divas, then Charlotte will not work right now as a face. As a heel, she would work better especially since she is doing a decent job of it down in nXT. Plus we can always get the face turn later, but she needs to get more promo time, establish her heel character and then win over people as a face. Paige came up and people barely responded to her, the same thing with Emma. Start off as a heel, let your promo and wrestling work tell the story and you can be a successful character even in matches that barely last 10 minutes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I really hate Nikki Bella but I'm not really all too opposed to her feuding w/ AJ b/c it seems like creative may actually give a fuck about the feud. And, again, I'd like to stress that she pretty much irks me more than anyone else on the roster and is the first WWE performer in a long while to actually really annoy me on a regular basis (w/ others I'm not too fond of, I usually just find their work humorous), but I still find myself agreeing with Reigns Train here. 

Although I enjoyed some aspects of the AJ/Paige feud, at the end of the day, it was utter shit on the most part. Paige was never all too over besides with smarky crowds from what I've observed. I don't hate her or anything, but that's just the way I saw it. I really doubt the AJ/Paige feud could amount to far more than it did b/c I just don't think Paige's work could really generate enough steam/interest as it stands. She's been pretty lackluster since her promotion, especially on the mic. She may have potential, but unfortunately I just don't see 'it' w/ her, right now. Not to say that I dislike her. But that's just my current view on the matter. 

As for Nikki, I don't think she's very good. If anything, I think she's fucking horrendous in many aspects, but Reigns Train is right when he says that Nikki is far more over as a heel than Paige is. As of right now, she's actually soliciting the desired reaction and does have some 'momentum', I suppose. A Nikki/AJ feud could certainly generate lots of interest. And it could have far more steam than AJ/Paige did. It would be pretty interesting to watch once thy're done w/ this horrid trashy feud the Bellas are currently involved in. An AJ/Nikki feud does have quite a bit of potential and is quite unpredictable so I'd definitely give it a chance and hope it would deliver. My ultimate dream feud in all this would have to be AJ/Steph, tho.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Now you're just getting desperate. It seems like you're clinging on to this AJ feud because you realize Paige can't get over on her own.*


Yeah, she can. All she has to do is start her own internet show. :



rbhayek said:


> If we're talking nXT divas, then Charlotte will not work right now as a face. As a heel, she would work better especially since she is doing a decent job of it down in nXT. Plus we can always get the face turn later, but she needs to get more promo time, establish her heel character and then win over people as a face. Paige came up and people barely responded to her, the same thing with Emma. Start off as a heel, let your promo and wrestling work tell the story and you can be a successful character even in matches that barely last 10 minutes.


Right now, WWE needs to adopt the ECW mindset big-time. Heels and faces be damned, if you want to cheer or boo somebody, it doesn't matter, but we're going to build them into a star either way.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*






Brie to screw Nikki, Paige retains

:kermit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Yeah, Paige gonna retain. I can only see Paige losing in a one on one. 

this is nice for the divas thou.

Edit: LOL WWE might want AJ (face) to transition the title to Nikki quick thou. so IDK.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why so many people are all about Charlotte? To me she's the definition of average. She's average in the ring, average looks, and average to below average on the mic. All she has as a hook is being Ric Flair's daughter and that's not that big of a hook anyway. She gets called up now, she's going to flop hard. The one good match she's had was with Natalya and the first half of that match was awful. One good half of a match doesn't mean she's ready and going to shoot to the top.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



BornBad said:


> Brie to screw Nikki, Paige retains
> 
> :kermit


So this is what passes as a "huge" announcement these days huh?









I do agree, I think Brie will cost Nikki the title. No idea why they're not just doing Nikki/Brie and AJ/Paige in two separate matches but whatever.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I bet if most of her critics/haters here like Reigns train ever
meet paige in person. They would turn into instant blubbering fan boys.

Paige im a huge fan . And you are doing so well right now. Im digging you as the divas champion right now.
Can i please have my photo taken with you? Along with an autograph?? I can???

YAY!!! GEEEE THANKS PAIGE!!!!

Then they would come onto here and spew out there usual anti paige spiel.
Hypocritical much!!!!


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Starbuck said:


> This thread is all sorts of embarrassing. First things first, the fans started chanting boring BEFORE Nikki even started to speak. It's plain as day that they weren't going to give her a chance and it all went downhill from there. Then AJ comes out to a decent pop that has somehow made her marks get a boner over and then Paige for a decent segment that the fans weren't having any of.
> 
> If AJ and Paige are set to work with the Bellas and potentially lose to them then it really isn't in their best interest to stand there smirking like unprofessional retards when the other 2 are trying to cut a promo. I'll never understand that. For all the crying about Cena no selling his opponents, here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK. I'm sure if it was Nikki and Brie standing there like that during an AJ/Paige promo everybody would be singing a different tune. I'm no Bella fan but shit like that is so immature and it's ultimately going to look worse for AJ or Paige when the chicks they were laughing at end up beating them for the title. Whatever.
> 
> ...


This post stood out for some reason after reading all these damn pages. As someone who wants the Bellas buried as hard as possible, I can still be look at this reasonably. 

First things first, I just rewatched the segment from my DVR and the boring chants started a little after she started speaking. I mean, I get the point you're getting at, the crowd wasn't going to give her a chance, but it wasn't before. To that point, think about the fact that the crowd had to sit through three vignettes of Nikki Bella before we even got to her actually being in the ring. You're already over saturated with her before she even hits the ring. The crowd probably made up their mind after watching the videos whether they cared or not and if "high school problems" isn't your thing, then you're really not going to care once she comes out. 

I do agree, AJ's pop was only decent as well as Paige's. It's not like CM Punk/Daniel Bryan came out pop, but in comparison to the zero reaction BOTH Bellas got, there's clearly a level difference. 

Cena no selling opponents and AJ and Paige's no selling in this segment aren't the same thing. Not even close. The difference is situation, because honestly... the Bellas are "Cena" in this situation. Because no matter if the crowd boos or doesn't react or doesn't care for the Bellas, they are getting pushed REGARDLESS. They're on Total Divas, they're on WWE Network promotions, they're in commercials, they're on shows... they're everywhere. Remember, these two main-evented RAW. TWICE. In back-to-back weeks. They were higher on the card than THE DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP. AJ is OVER with the crowd. Crowd's warming up to Paige, but they react. Yet, the Bellas are taking the spotlight. While, yes, their reactions are a bit childish, you're comparing apples to oranges. 

I want the Divas to shine as well. They're a part of the product. I want all of the product to be good. But let's be honest here. The Bellas don't give the crowd anything to care about. I get that the feud is "sibling rivalry", but what is this really about? I had a feeling/knew Nikki was going to turn on Brie at SummerSlam, but I'm still asking the question "Why?" 


Because she didn't support Nikki when she was thrown in handicap matches? Bullshit. How did Stephanie McMahon get arrested again? Oh right, Brie bought a ticket to support Nikki, who came up to the barricade to hug her, and Brie got slapped by Steph. 

Because Brie stole her high school prom date? This is an angle that will connect with almost no one in the wrestling crowd, especially because she's sleeping with the face of the company. 

Because everyone likes Brie more than her? Well... I guess there could be something there because that's somewhat true, but it's not enough here.

I need a BETTER angle here to even remotely care. Want some real heat behind this? Have Nikki be jealous because Brie's the one who gets everything including getting married to Bryan when her man doesn't want to get married. At least everything there is WWE related, not "I cheated for my sister to graduate high school". No one cares. Nikki needs way more purpose than what she has now because when it's just the Bellas right now, they NEED Steph or AJ/Paige to carry the feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Superkick said:


> I really hate Nikki Bella but I'm not really all too opposed to her feuding w/ AJ b/c it seems like creative may actually give a fuck about the feud. And, again, I'd like to stress that she pretty much irks me more than anyone else on the roster and is the first WWE performer in a long while to actually really annoy me on a regular basis (w/ others I'm not too fond of, I usually just find their work humorous), but I still find myself agreeing with Reigns Train here.
> 
> Although I enjoyed some aspects of the AJ/Paige feud, at the end of the day, it was utter shit on the most part. Paige was never all too over besides with smarky crowds from what I've observed. I don't hate her or anything, but that's just the way I saw it. I really doubt the AJ/Paige feud could amount to far more than it did b/c I just don't think Paige's work could really generate enough steam/interest as it stands. She's been pretty lackluster since her promotion, especially on the mic. She may have potential, but unfortunately I just don't see 'it' w/ her, right now. Not to say that I dislike her. But that's just my current view on the matter.
> 
> As for Nikki, I don't think she's very good. If anything, I think she's fucking horrendous in many aspects, but Reigns Train is right when he says that Nikki is far more over as a heel than Paige is. As of right now, she's actually soliciting the desired reaction and does have some 'momentum', I suppose. A Nikki/AJ feud could certainly generate lots of interest. And it could have far more steam than AJ/Paige did. It would be pretty interesting to watch once thy're done w/ this horrid trashy feud the Bellas are currently involved in. An AJ/Nikki feud does have quite a bit of potential and is quite unpredictable so I'd definitely give it a chance and hope it would deliver. My ultimate dream feud in all this would have to be AJ/Steph, tho.












*Creative does not care about Paige or this feud and it's a waste of everyone's time. Her whole segment was full of Bella recaps and AJ's thoughts. The fanboys are clinging on to AJ because it's their only hope of Paige staying relevant. It's time for AJ to move on to premier feuds, and since the office is so behind Nikki, they will put in the effort necessary to make it a big deal. Never have I seen a situation where the champion was blatantly ignored. Randy Orton was an afterthought because no one cared, but the commentators didn't bother to acknowledge Paige at all.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Brie runs to the ring and distracts nikki. Nikkia runs after her. Meanwhile in the ring paige and aj 
continue the fight. Stephanie interferes/distracts aj. Paige capitalises and takes advantage and gets the win.

PAIGE RETAINS!!

The next night on raw we see paige with the authority[Title in hand].
Taking the paige/aj feud into a different direction. 

And keeping the two feuds separate again for now.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I bet if most of her critics/haters here like Reigns train ever
> meet paige in person. They would turn into instant blubbering fan boys.
> 
> Paige im a huge fan . And you are doing so well right now. Im digging you as the divas champion right now.
> ...


What's wrong with you Paige fans on this site? :maury


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Brie runs to the ring and distracts nikki. Nikkia runs after her. Meanwhile in the ring paige and aj
> continue the fight. Stephanie interferes/distracts aj. Paige capitalises and takes advantage and gets the win.
> 
> PAIGE RETAINS!!
> ...


Having Paige show up w/The Authority after Stephanie just endorsed Nikki makes absolutely no sense. It's also a horrible idea.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

How do we know that a Paige/Charlotte angle would be taken any more seriously by creative than what Paige is doing at the moment? I can't imagine that it would - it's still basically two newbies facing off. How much would the audiences be invested? Paige, who's been there 5 months and hasn't been booked in a way conducive to getting her over, regardless of how well she actually performed, versus Charlotte, whose entire claim to fame on the main roster is being the daughter of Flair who seems to come back too often for it to be special at this point. Especially if Ric Flair ends up not being involved in it.



The Reigns Train said:


>


It's funny how WrestlingForum considers "A reply agreeing with someone, yet posting no actual opinion" to be a form of spam, yet nobody ever seems to give a fuck.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

BabyPaige will retain it would be a surprise for me 

it's obvious than WWE rather focus on that Total Divas bs than rebuilding a good Divas Division... One day Vince will probably be like " hey the show needs the title "


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*










*I would be happy. I'd get AJ vs. Nikki/Steph. AJ being put back into the spotlight will further solidify the fact that no other Diva could be as over in her position. "SHE WAS HANDED FAME BY BEING IN THE MAIN EVENT!!! ANYBODY COULD HAVE DONE IT!!" Fuck outta here ut*


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Would you be happy? Would you be pissed? Do you think it's a good idea Nikki have the belt to promote Total Divas? Do you feel Paige should hold the belt longer? Do you want Paige to lose but to someone other than Nikki?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadowKiller said:


> What's wrong with you Paige fans on this site? :maury


Trust me it's just him, he has issues, serious issues with Paige that border on stalker like.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I wouldn't know until I read it here because I'd be taking a dump during the match. Upon reading it here I would open the thread and post a picture of me taking said dump.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Obviously I would be pissed but if she won by pinning AJ it would be quite the funny sight to see AJ marks go crazy.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That Brie vs Paige match had me impressed by Brie she has some nice drop kicks and is certainly capable of putting up better matches than her sister imho. In other news if Nikki does win at NOC which I doubt, then what would be the reasoning of having AJ get a rematch again and not Paige who is the current divas champion? How would that make sense? No doubt in my mind Paige is retaining by some kind of distraction. Very predictable at this point.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

:dance:dance:dance

Even though I think paige is hot, I think Nikki is gangsta now :cool2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

Facepalm at the stupidity... Nikki should not be anywhere near the title or even on TV. Hopefully the set up is leading right to Brie costing her the title and those two fuck off for their feud and maybe we'll get lucky and they just drop it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I like Nikki so I'd be happy for her if she won.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was surprise that Nikki didn't cost Brie the match but I'm surprise Brie helped Nikki when AJ attack her


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

As long as it ain't the main event, I wouldn't give a damn.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Trust me it's just him, he has issues, serious issues with Paige that border on stalker like.


Stalker really.....NO!!!!!!

Watch the I.D Network to get a real definition of a stalker. But if you want a
true sense of stalking. Ive done some digging and found two examples for you.

[1]Robert John Bardo [Rebecca Schaeffers stalker].
[2]Ricardo López [Bjorks stalker].

I will not be lumped in with these two evil/sick and twisted people. I wont have it.
Look these men up and tell me that you think i would do to paige what these men did [Or were going to do]
to those two female celebrities.

Arrogantly grateful wanted a description. So i obliged. To me they were not stalker material.
Like i said they were more akin to cheesy/trashy romance novel material. Paige im sure if she were to read that list she
would laugh and have a few eye rolls. And move along.

Paige is perfectly safe. Maybe i have an overblown sense of fandom of her. Thats it.
But noting to inquire that she is any sense of danger. I wouldnt dream of it.
Theres a huge difference between stalker and supreme fan boy.

Im the latter and not the former.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

AJ was awesome tonight, first she buries the Bellas feud verbally and then proceeds to whup Nikki just for the F of it. 

As for Nikki, creative didn't even trust her to got toe to toe with AJ on commentary? some much for "fearless" Nikki. Guess they only trust her on the mic when she's going up against someone as pitiful as Brie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Stephanie/Paige/AJ/Bellas*



Starbuck said:


> This thread is all sorts of embarrassing. First things first, the fans started chanting boring BEFORE Nikki even started to speak. It's plain as day that they weren't going to give her a chance and it all went downhill from there. Then AJ comes out to a decent pop that has somehow made her marks get a boner over and then Paige for a decent segment that the fans weren't having any of.
> 
> If AJ and Paige are set to work with the Bellas and potentially lose to them then it really isn't in their best interest to stand there smirking like unprofessional retards when the other 2 are trying to cut a promo. I'll never understand that. For all the crying about Cena no selling his opponents, here you have these two no selling their opponents yet because it's the Bellas it seems to be OK. I'm sure if it was Nikki and Brie standing there like that during an AJ/Paige promo everybody would be singing a different tune. I'm no Bella fan but shit like that is so immature and it's ultimately going to look worse for AJ or Paige when the chicks they were laughing at end up beating them for the title. Whatever.
> 
> ...



People comparing crowd reactions to try and make a point is the most frustrating thing I've seen on this forum. I've seen people make paragraph long posts with video 'evidence' trying to claim that their person got the bigger reaction. On one night, in a different city, etc. It's the most petty shit ever. And literally the only thing it validates is "I like things that are more popular than the things you like" which is dumb as fuck. This place makes me scratch my head so much.

I don't know about you but I'd love to spend my precious life on this earth comparing The Rock's pop in 1:29 of this video in Pawnee Indiana to this Cena pop from 1:56 in this video from Chicago Illinois. But I'm not going to because that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

It would be a shitty decision considering she pinned AJ clean at SummerSlam.

And a Nikki vs. AJ feud would only sound good in theory. They'd both by trying to get themselves over in a really cringeworthy fashion and I'm sure the actual angle would be poor.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. I does come off as being petty.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

I would be happy with it. The Divas title isn't a title that needs long reigns, it should be passed around fairly often to keep it interesting. Also, to be honest, Paige and AJ aren't on some magical level above the Bellas, none of the Divas are supremely talented over the others, the IWC just likes to pick favorites and defend them no matter what. Nikki has actually been good in her role so far.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: What Would Be Your Reaction If Nikki Defeated Paige At NOC And Won The Title?*

The main thing the diva's title needs is attention. I would rather Paige retained but as long as it gets a spotlight for the actual talented women to shine then fine.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Like i said in a different thread. Paige joining the authority
would really increase her heel status/pop.

Hell any divas joining the authority. But paige needs it most.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No matter what I think AJ/Paige will put over Nikki a lot in the upcoming months where that leaves Paige I don't know and the same could be said for AJ if Stephanie does not wrestle her at Wresltemania. The only person we know who will come out of this whole thing looking like a million bucks sadly is Nikki Bella.


WWE may try to make Nikki look good, but it doesn't mean that she will. The chances of her actually looking good are virtually nonexistent. 



-Skullbone- said:


> Haha, I mentioned how WWE's cultural significance had a lot of Springer-esque traits to it in its heyday. Now he's coming back in a segment with the Bellas! Hot twins who hate each other! Add to that two pseudo lesbians who don't like having the spotlight taken away and you have yourself a 90's trash telly throwback. Lord have mercy. You can tell how this whole thing has been altered in a day or so backstage to include all four at once. Just a mess all over, which was further illustrated on Smackdown and how things boiled over at ringside. Why did AJ attack Nikki again?


AJ attacked Nikki because Nikki pushed her. It didn't get physical until that happened. 



KANA Lock said:


> Having Paige show up w/The Authority after Stephanie just endorsed Nikki makes absolutely no sense. It's also a horrible idea.


Because Regent only cares about Paige, not what's actually best for the WWE.


----------

